# Post Your Breeding Plans / Who Is Already Bred



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

post your breeding plans and or if you already have all the breeding done for the season post pics of your doe(s), the buck they are bred to & their due dates (If you have the due dates if not, that fine too!)

Cant wait to see your baby mamas & baby daddies!

If posting breeding plans you post pics of each doe & what buck/bucks (pics of bucks as well.) will be bred to who & when




Sparrow...had to post the pic here instead of below!









Annie, also had to put her pic up here instead..









The bucks-

Gizmo, He is Nigerian (unregistered). Sire to Grace amd Betsy.









Wally, he is a registered Nigerian.








Jasper, he is a registered Nubian.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

my breeding plans / Doe's already bred-due dates-bucks they are bred to. Below are my plans+



up first we have Sparrow, she is Nigerian/Pygmy & is bred to one of our Nigerian bucks, Gizmo. Sparrows due date is Jan/16/2022!
Ill have to post a pic of Sparrow above with the buck pics because ive already reached 10 pics haha lol...


*unfortunately Cupcake had a miscarriage on Nov-1-2021. She will not be re-bred. She will more then likely be bred in Nov of next year to give her a year off.*

Next is Cupcake, she is Nubian/Boer & is bred to Gizmo as well. Cupcakes due date is Jan/24/2022
Sparrows on the log LOL & Cupcake is the one standing









Then we have Scarlett, she is Nigerian (unregistered). She is due with Wallys kids on Feb/11/2022!!










Last we have Annie (pic in first post) she is due Jan/29/2022 with a reg heavy moonspoted, Nubian buck naned Buddys kids!

Casper, She is Nigerian but has some other breed in her that I don't know, I kinda think it may be kiko. She is bred to our unregistered Nigerian buck Gizmo due date is Feb/8/2022











DISCLAIMER- If any of these doelings are not big enough by the time im thinking of breeding them, they will NOT be bred.

In March/2022 im hoping to breed these girls for Aug/2022 kiddings!

Daisy, she is Nigerian/Pygmy. Will be bred to Wally in March/2022 for Aug/2022 kidding








Fawn, She is Nigerian (unregistered). She will be bred to Wally in March/2022 for Aug/2022 kidding








Grace, She is Nigerian/Saanen (Mini!!!!). She will be bred to Wally in March/2022 for Aug/2022 kidding. BTW her sire is our buck Gizmo!








Betsy (Graces twin), She is Nigerian/Saanen (Mini!!!!). She will be bred to Wally in March/2022 for Aug/2022 kidding (shes the gray/white one)








May, she is Nubian/Toggenburg. she will be bred to our Reg Nubian buck Jasper in March/2022 for Aug/2022 kidding


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I have a very young buck this year. Breeding plan is turn him in with the girls and hope he figures it out.


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

I plan to breed my 3 does in October for March kids. They will each spend a week away at their respective bucks place and hopefully return bred. 

Sent from my SM-A115U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Tilly is bred to my friend's buck Aromeo (Get it?!? A combination of Aroma and Romeo! 🤣). She is due September 21st!

Tilly:









Aromeo:









I hope to breed my other three does (Sugar, Lucy, and Dottie) sometime this coming fall/winter!! But first, I have to find a buck! 😬😅😁

Sugar:









Lucy (her sire is Aromeo and her dam is Tilly):









Dottie (Sugar is her dam):


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm attending an AI clinic next month, so I'll be attempting to breed one of my does via AI. I know the success rate is pretty low so I'm not expecting a lot, but it would sure be cool if she takes!
Everyone else will be bred in October.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

goathiker said:


> I have a very young buck this year. Breeding plan is turn him in with the girls and hope he figures it out.


ohhh a youngin? Is he Lamancha?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Tilly is bred to my friend's buck Aromeo (Get it?!? A combination of Aroma and Romeo! 🤣). She is due September 21st!
> 
> Tilly:
> View attachment 212043
> ...


oh they are all so pretty! (#love all your goat!!!) what a name LOL....Cant wait to see babies!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Calistar said:


> I'm attending an AI clinic next month, so I'll be attempting to breed one of my does via AI. I know the success rate is pretty low so I'm not expecting a lot, but it would sure be cool if she takes!
> Everyone else will be bred in October.


Ohhh you have to tell me how it goes when you take her there! That is something ive thought about but im just not sure if it would be too much of a hassle?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Kass said:


> I plan to breed my 3 does in October for March kids. They will each spend a week away at their respective bucks place and hopefully return bred.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A115U using Goat Forum mobile app


Ohh will they all three be bred to the same buck?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> oh they are all so pretty! (#love all your goat!!!) what a name LOL....Cant wait to see babies!!


Aww, thanks! 🥰 I know, I thought my friends were pretty creative! 😅😁 I can't wait either!!!! 😁😍


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Aww, thanks! 🥰 I know, I though my friends were pretty creative! 😅😁 I can't wait either!!!! 😁😍


When she has them post em here plz!!! Im workin on posting my doe's/plans!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Lil Boogie said:


> ohhh a youngin? Is he Lamancha?


No, Toggenburg


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> When she has them post em here plz!!! Im workin on posting my doe's/plans!


Oh don't worry about that! Lol! You'll probably be sick of seeing her kids after a few days! 😅😬🤣😂😆😄

Ooo! Can't wait to see your breeding plans!!!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Oh don't worry about that! Lol! You'll probably be sick of seeing her kids after a few days! 😅😬🤣😂😆😄
> 
> Ooo! Can't wait to see your breeding plans!!!!


Are you KIDDING ME!?!???!? I LOVE seeing baby GOAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! & yeah im still workin on it!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We have 8 adult does and not sure yet which bucks we'll breed them to. We've opted to use homebred bucks for the first time ever and currently have 4 young bucks (2 groups of 2 = buddy system as they were shown). Our does are basically from 2 families. We still haven't completely figured out who is going to who just yet. We normally are already breeding, so we are really breeding late this year. Once I figure it out I'll share. I do believe we'll be using 3 of the bucks, the 4th one has had some issues, but hoping he comes out of it as he'd be a nice old style buck for someone.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

HoosierShadow said:


> We have 8 adult does and not sure yet which bucks we'll breed them to. We've opted to use homebred bucks for the first time ever and currently have 4 young bucks (2 groups of 2 = buddy system as they were shown). Our does are basically from 2 families. We still haven't completely figured out who is going to who just yet. We normally are already breeding, so we are really breeding late this year. Once I figure it out I'll share. I do believe we'll be using 3 of the bucks, the 4th one has had some issues, but hoping he comes out of it as he'd be a nice old style buck for someone.


I see! Cant wait to hear your/see your doe's!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

goathiker said:


> No, Toggenburg


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Oh don't worry about that! Lol! You'll probably be sick of seeing her kids after a few days! 😅😬🤣😂😆😄
> 
> Ooo! Can't wait to see your breeding plans!!!!


Okay got an posted!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

goathiker said:


> View attachment 212060


Ohhh!! How pretty! I have a Nubian Toggenburg doe and I love her!


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Lil Boogie said:


> Ohhh you have to tell me how it goes when you take her there! That is something ive thought about but im just not sure if it would be too much of a hassle?


Oh it's going to be a big hassle, and an even bigger expense! The cost of the class and all the supplies I need (including semen straws but excluding the nitrogen tank since I'm renting space in someone else's) is costing me over $700. On a good day, I think AI success rate is about 50%, but since it's going to be my first try I figure the chance is going to be much less than 50%, plus my does have a very high rate of short cycling, and without my own nitrogen tank I won't be able to try again if she does. Even with all the expense and risk though, AI classes are very few and far between, so I don't know if or when I'll have the opportunity again. I like to have as many skills under my belt as possible, especially when it comes to goat keeping, so it'll be worth it for the education even if my doe doesn't settle. But I'm really crossing my fingers that she will!

Only the doe I'm taking to the clinic will be AI'd. I also have a new buckling that I bought this spring that I'm really looking forward to using, and I kept a buckling of my own breeding for the first time this year. I only have one doe for him but I'm excited to use him and he has the potential to correct all the faults in the doe I'm planning on breeding him to.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

I think your breeding plans look great @Lil Boogie!! It looks like you will have tons of babies running around soon!!! Do you plan on retaining any kids from a certain pairing (or two)?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I have a few minutes so thought I would share a little more. We have 8 breeding age does and 6 doe kids. Planning to breed the 8 mamas. We've been working them, getting them up to par - deworming, hoof trimming and some are showing desperate need of copper so we've gotten all of that done. We normally do all of that by end of July and start breeding right after state fair so we are really behind this year. But I'd honestly like to avoid having kids around the holidays especially as busy as work was this past year.

I don't have any current pictures of our mama's, but here are a couple of videos from yesterday, this is the 2nd time we've let them up front to mingle with their daughters.




1st doe that was by me is Mindy

Then: 1 Athena, 2 Magna, 3 Willow, 4 Misty and 5 Aspen









1st doe posing - Aspen - Magna is far right behind her and red doe is Athena
Then Willow, Jazzy (dark paint), Mindy is by the fence and traditional doe grazing is Harmony
Magna and Misty are the ones way over at the hay feeder:





All 6 of the young does are their daughters. The young paint doe is Jazzy's daughter in case they didn't look anything alike lol, the red girls are Harmony's twins, the bigger white/traditional doe with blond head belongs to Willow, and the smaller white/traditional girls are Magna's. 

Maverick - taken a week ago, he is getting ready to turn 8 months old and is a sweetheart, he was insistent on helping my daughter put together those show lead handles. He is out of Aspen (triplet).






Winston - (red buck) he just turned 5 months old and was the youngest in this class by over 2 weeks to a month, he is out of Athena. He may not track or stop wide on the front and not carrying as much condition, but I really think this guy is going to mature into something very nice. 





Danny - the only one I couldn't get video of. He was also born Dec 30th, same time as Maverick, also a triplet, but we pulled this guy for my daughter to bottle raise. He is out of Jazzy and looks nothing like her lol. He has been such a nice show buck for my daughter, she is very proud of her baby.



















Blurry, but giving his mama some love











So now the related part.
Harmony is dam of Mindy and Aspen so we can't use Maverick on them. 

Misty and Willow are from the same female family as Harmony, but far enough out I think we could breed them to anyone including Maverick.

Magna and Athena are full sisters a year apart, and Jazzy has the same sire as those girls. So they can't be bred to Danny or Winston and will have to go to Maverick.


At this point my initial thought is..
Magna, Athena and Jazzy go to Maverick since he's the only unrelated buck. Magna is tall/long but not very wide, so I wish we had a buck that was much wider on the front. 
Athena is much smaller than Magna and Jazzy is short and fat (lol).

Mindy - I want to breed to Winston 

Aspen and Harmony - Danny or Winston

Willow - I'm going to suggest Danny

Misty - Maverick or Danny

My daughter will definitely get the final say on some of these. 

We do have a 4th buckling that I'd love to consider, but he is having medical issues right now and not sure if 1. he'll recover or 2. he'll recover in time to breed some does this fall. I posted about him in health section, I honestly believe I OD'd him on selenium e gel by accident. He has rear end issues, lost all muscling in his left rear leg and leg soreness from hips to feet. He seems like he is doing slightly better. The only other thing that the vet I've been consulting with via email w/videos and info is that he got injured which could be likely as well. He's a big March buckling, old style with great bone and length. I would even consider breeding Mindy to him.


----------



## gabriella2000 (May 1, 2021)

I have a first generation mini nubain I plan on breeding in September ,but I can't find a buck that has had its blood tested for diseases . Should I just breed to a untested buck? 😞


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

gabriella2000 said:


> I have a first generation mini nubain I plan on breeding in September ,but I can't find a buck that has had its blood tested for diseases . Should I just breed to a untested buck? 😞


Sorry you're having a hard time finding a buck. Are you thinking of buying a buck or just doing stud service? It's completely up to you if you want to breed to an untested buck, but IMO since no one seems to test their goats in your area, you probably wouldn't have any trouble selling the kids. Maybe you could find a tested Nigerian Dwarf buck?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Calistar said:


> Oh it's going to be a big hassle, and an even bigger expense! The cost of the class and all the supplies I need (including semen straws but excluding the nitrogen tank since I'm renting space in someone else's) is costing me over $700. On a good day, I think AI success rate is about 50%, but since it's going to be my first try I figure the chance is going to be much less than 50%, plus my does have a very high rate of short cycling, and without my own nitrogen tank I won't be able to try again if she does. Even with all the expense and risk though, AI classes are very few and far between, so I don't know if or when I'll have the opportunity again. I like to have as many skills under my belt as possible, especially when it comes to goat keeping, so it'll be worth it for the education even if my doe doesn't settle. But I'm really crossing my fingers that she will!
> 
> Only the doe I'm taking to the clinic will be AI'd. I also have a new buckling that I bought this spring that I'm really looking forward to using, and I kept a buckling of my own breeding for the first time this year. I only have one doe for him but I'm excited to use him and he has the potential to correct all the faults in the doe I'm planning on breeding him to.


Wow! You definitely have to tell me how it goes!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> I think your breeding plans look great @Lil Boogie!! It looks like you will have tons of babies running around soon!!! Do you plan on retaining any kids from a certain pairing (or two)?


Thanks! And yes! If Wally actually can breed by Nov I'm gonna hopefully breed him to Casper and hoping they have a doeling I would love to retain one for sure from them. Cupcake and Gizmo Im defenatly looking to retain a doeling as cupcakes getting older.. Thats pretty much it!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

HoosierShadow said:


> I have a few minutes so thought I would share a little more. We have 8 breeding age does and 6 doe kids. Planning to breed the 8 mamas. We've been working them, getting them up to par - deworming, hoof trimming and some are showing desperate need of copper so we've gotten all of that done. We normally do all of that by end of July and start breeding right after state fair so we are really behind this year. But I'd honestly like to avoid having kids around the holidays especially as busy as work was this past year.
> 
> I don't have any current pictures of our mama's, but here are a couple of videos from yesterday, this is the 2nd time we've let them up front to mingle with their daughters.
> 
> ...


Oh no! Hope hengets better! They all look great!!!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

gabriella2000 said:


> I have a first generation mini nubain I plan on breeding in September ,but I can't find a buck that has had its blood tested for diseases . Should I just breed to a untested buck? 😞


I mean, does it have to be tested for you to breed? Hope you can find a buck!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, we have 2 does in heat that are ready to breed, Misty and Jazzy. I put them in with the dappled paint buck, Maverick. 

It was actually pretty funny. I got off work, drove 45 minutes to get feed, came home and got it put away as it was starting to sprinkle, saw a couple of girls flagging their tails. So I pulled Danny out, put him in a stall in the barn near the little girls so he isn't alone, grabbed the girls just as it started pouring lol. Then had to fix up Danny's stall. He is not happy, but hopefully he settles down. He's never been away from Maverick except when they were getting bathed/groomed. 
If Willow comes in heat I'm sure my daughter will want to breed her to Danny, so maybe he'll have a girlfriend soon. 
The other does need fecals rechecked and one more dose of dewormer before they are ready for breeding.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

HoosierShadow said:


> Well, we have 2 does in heat that are ready to breed, Misty and Jazzy. I put them in with the dappled paint buck, Maverick.
> 
> It was actually pretty funny. I got off work, drove 45 minutes to get feed, came home and got it put away as it was starting to sprinkle, saw a couple of girls flagging their tails. So I pulled Danny out, put him in a stall in the barn near the little girls so he isn't alone, grabbed the girls just as it started pouring lol. Then had to fix up Danny's stall. He is not happy, but hopefully he settles down. He's never been away from Maverick except when they were getting bathed/groomed.
> If Willow comes in heat I'm sure my daughter will want to breed her to Danny, so maybe he'll have a girlfriend soon.
> The other does need fecals rechecked and one more dose of dewormer before they are ready for breeding.


Oh how exciting!!


----------



## gabriella2000 (May 1, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> I mean, does it have to be tested for you to breed? Hope you can find a buck!


 I was afraid my doe would get a diseases if the buck is not tested .Then I would have to put her down . Thank you for answering me.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

gabriella2000 said:


> I was afraid my doe would get a diseases if the buck is not tested .Then I would have to put her down . Thank you for answering me.


Maybe you cojld put an ad up? ISO Tested buck?


----------



## gabriella2000 (May 1, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Sorry you're having a hard time finding a buck. Are you thinking of buying a buck or just doing stud service? It's completely up to you if you want to breed to an untested buck, but IMO since no one seems to test their goats in your area, you probably wouldn't have any trouble selling the kids. Maybe you could find a tested Nigerian Dwarf buck?


 I plan on doing stud service .My neighbors would not appreciate the smell of buck cologne . Thank you for your advice.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

gabriella2000 said:


> I plan on doing stud service .My neighbors would not appreciate the smell of buck cologne . Thank you for your advice.


No problem! Good luck in your search!!


----------



## lada823 (Apr 2, 2018)

I too am going to be breeding in October and will be turning the buck loose with the girls. I've not used this buck before but this will be my first year having well-bred kids so I hope everything goes as planned. I'll throw my backup proven buck in with the girls in December just in case junior didn't get the job done.


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

Calistar said:


> I'm attending an AI clinic next month, so I'll be attempting to breed one of my does via AI. I know the success rate is pretty low so I'm not expecting a lot, but it would sure be cool if she takes!
> Everyone else will be bred in October.


Have hope! My first attempt I couldn’t even get in the cervix so just deposited the semen and said “well that was a waste but at least I tried”. Forgot about it until 45 days later when I realized she hadn’t gone into heat again. Sent off blood and she settled! And you know what? If she doesn’t take practice makes perfect! 
I have way too many to list right now. But this was the first year literally every doe seemed to come into heat in the same week. Every time I looked out the window someone was flagging or attempting to be bred so I simply wrote on my calendar “poop show starts” here in a few days anyone that’s didn’t get bred or settled should be coming back into heat so we will see, but my luck I’ll be kidding around 40 does spread out for 3 months 🤦🏻‍♀️


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

AndersonRanch said:


> Have hope! My first attempt I couldn’t even get in the cervix so just deposited the semen and said “well that was a waste but at least I tried”. Forgot about it until 45 days later when I realized she hadn’t gone into heat again. Sent off blood and she settled! And you know what? If she doesn’t take practice makes perfect!
> I have way too many to list right now. But this was the first year literally every doe seemed to come into heat in the same week. Every time I looked out the window someone was flagging or attempting to be bred so I simply wrote on my calendar “poop show starts” here in a few days anyone that’s didn’t get bred or settled should be coming back into heat so we will see, but my luck I’ll be kidding around 40 does spread out for 3 months 🤦🏻‍♀️


That's encouraging! Everything I've read talks about how precise and exact everything has to be! (Not that my bucks are very precise! 😆) And of course my doe I'm going to be attempting it on hates being messed with. But she's my best balance of both good conformation and production, and I was able to buy straws from a buck who I think will complement her well and who will produce a loose line breeding.

Good luck with the kid storm you're going to be having in a few months! 😆


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

I only have one doe bred at this time but I plan to breed 4 more in the coming future! Zuri was bred to Sprinkles and is due January 1 of next year! Then in October I plan to breed Luna and Libby to Sprinkles for end of February or March kids of next year! Then in February-March I plan to breed Fern and Zoey.. Zoey will be bred to Sprinkles and Fern will be bred to a registered buck once I find one so that her kids can be registered.. All send some pictures of them all..


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Sprinkles(unregistered Purebred Nigerian Dwarf)










Zuri(unregistered Purebred Nigerian Dwarf)

I was deleting pictures on my phone the other day cuz I had to many and obviously I deleted all of the ones of Zuri so unfortunately I don’t have any of her right now.. but if you go to the post that I posted(Zuri is bred for January kids I have some on their of her


Luna(unregistered Purebred Nigerian Dwarf)











Libby(unregistered Purebred Nigerian Dwarf)











Zoey(unregistered Purebred Nigerian Dwarf)
Oh whoopsI guess I deleted all of the pictures of her too..

Fern(ADGA registered Purebred Nigerian dwarf)


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

lada823 said:


> I too am going to be breeding in October and will be turning the buck loose with the girls. I've not used this buck before but this will be my first year having well-bred kids so I hope everything goes as planned. I'll throw my backup proven buck in with the girls in December just in case junior didn't get the job done.


Oh I see!! What kind of goats are they?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

thefarmgirl said:


> Sprinkles(unregistered Purebred Nigerian Dwarf)
> 
> View attachment 212214
> 
> ...


Ohh they are looking good!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

I have Cookie (possibly), Molly (sure is chunky if not) and Sapphire (was in with bucks at old home) who are due very soon! Well Sapphire isn't due until November-ish as she was in with bucks from June 6 to July 27th so she is most likely pregnant!  I'm hoping! Down below is Molly, Sapphire then Cookie!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Next year I plan on breeding Thor to June, Sapphire and Cookie as these are the Nigerian dwarfs. Molly will be bred to Mohawk again! Down below is Mohawk then Thor!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

K.B. said:


> I have Cookie (possibly), Molly (sure is chunky if not) and Sapphire (was in with bucks at old home) who are due very soon! Well Sapphire isn't due until November-ish as she was in with bucks from June 6 to July 27th so she is most likely pregnant!  I'm hoping! Down below is Molly, Sapphire then Cookie!
> View attachment 212237
> View attachment 212238
> View attachment 212239


Awesome! I cant wait to see their babies!!!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

K.B. said:


> Next year I plan on breeding Thor to June, Sapphire and Cookie as these are the Nigerian dwarfs. Molly will be bred to Mohawk again! Down below is Mohawk then Thor!
> View attachment 212240
> View attachment 212241


Very, very handsome boys you have!!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Awesome! I cant wait to see their babies!!!!


Me either! Both sapphire and Thor have blue eyes, they should be amazing!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Very, very handsome boys you have!!


Thanks so much, I think so too! I love them no matter what comes out!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

K.B. said:


> Thanks so much, I think so too! I love them no matter what comes out!


Your welcome! And im sure they will make really pretty babies!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Your welcome! And im sure they will make really pretty babies!


I'm hoping so! I'm sure they will too, no matter what I'll love them! I think a blue eyed mini cookie would be cool though , June looks alot like cookie so maybe we'll get a blue eyed one!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

This is June, I call her my grand daughter lol. Cookie was the first goat that was actually mine!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

K.B. said:


> This is June, I call her my grand daughter lol. Cookie was the first goat that was actually mine!
> View attachment 212247
> View attachment 212248


Aww! Such a cutie!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

No breeding plans this year. Giving the girls a break (that and we currently don’t have a buck lol). Hoping next year we can bred though.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> No breeding plans this year. Giving the girls a break (that and we currently don’t have a buck lol). Hoping next year we can bred though.


Oowwwww I see!!!!.... pics of the ladies??


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Reading this is all is so interesting. My girls are only 5 1/2 months old. So no breeding for about a year (I want Jan babies for parasite reason, and I want them to be almost 2 when they deliver because they are slow growers). I’m already stressing out about what to do. Will I be able to find a quality buck to rent? Should I buy a buck? I flip flop constantly. It’s like a perpetual motion seesaw with the pros and cons. It’s nice to read all the plans from people who actually have it figured out. And the pictures are always a huge bonus. Love me some goat pics.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Oowwwww I see!!!!.... pics of the ladies??


















This is Snowflake, though I don’t think we’ll be breeding her again. She’s not been the best mom. 









This is Buttercup. She’s been a great mom! Always has healthy kids and twins!









This is Dottie. She’ll be turning 1 this month, so she hasn’t had any kids yet. I’m am really hoping we can breed her though, because she’s so stinking cute!

None of our kids are registered. Didn’t really know there was such a thing when we got them and now I love them too much to get rid of them lol! But honestly, we really don’t have any need for registered ones. We don’t milk or have any plans on make money or showing. They are just for pets, so my main priority is health not papers!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

FizzyGoats said:


> Reading this is all is so interesting. My girls are only 5 1/2 months old. So no breeding for about a year (I want Jan babies for parasite reason, and I want them to be almost 2 when they deliver because they are slow growers). I’m already stressing out about what to do. Will I be able to find a quality buck to rent? Should I buy a buck? I flip flop constantly. It’s like a perpetual motion seesaw with the pros and cons. It’s nice to read all the plans from people who actually have it figured out. And the pictures are always a huge bonus. Love me some goat pics.


Just a little advice about bucks. BE PREPARED! When we got ours we were completely clueless as to what it would be like. Anyway after like two times of him breaking in with the girls and causing accidental pregnancies, we ended up selling him. So, if you do get one, make sure their pens aren’t connected and are very secure. You’ll also have to consider that fact that he’ll need a buddy in the off season. Many people use wethers, but often the wethers can get bullied by the buck so you have to be careful of that. Plus theirs always the stench to deal with…

Not to scare you away from them, but don’t want anyone making the mistake we did! Owning a buck is very convenient and cheaper then renting one every year. That being said, they can be a pain too! If you can rent one relatively cheap and easy then I would say go for it. If not, they I would recommend you buy a very tame and calm buck.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Your goats are cute! Yes, that is the big con of buying a buck. I’d have two extra mouths to feed (because he needs a buddy). Also, I don’t want to buy two bucks because I don’t know all I want to improve in my herd. I can see a few things I’d like to improve already as far as confirmation, but I have no idea how their udders will be and how much milk they’ll give. They come from great lines but that’s no guarantee. I have kept an eye out but I haven’t seen a registered buck from a tested herd that’s for rent. I’m sure the type of people I’d want to rent from would never rent because of bio security concerns. So, that makes it complicated. Lol. Thankfully I have a year to figure it out and get to sit back and watch the pros while I fumble my way forward.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well I don't know that Maverick was able to reach Misty. But we did help him breed Jazzy successfully. He's just young and immature. If he didn't get her bred successfully we'll try again when she comes back in heat. 

This was Jazzy about a year ago, one of my favorite pictures of her.









Maverick from state fair.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

HoosierShadow said:


> Well I don't know that Maverick was able to reach Misty. But we did help him breed Jazzy successfully. He's just young and immature. If he didn't get her bred successfully we'll try again when she comes back in heat.
> 
> This was Jazzy about a year ago, one of my favorite pictures of her.
> View attachment 212300
> ...


Wow what a gorgeous boy!!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> View attachment 212283
> View attachment 212284
> 
> This is Snowflake, though I don’t think we’ll be breeding her again. She’s not been the best mom.
> ...


Such beautiful goats you have!!!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

FizzyGoats said:


> Reading this is all is so interesting. My girls are only 5 1/2 months old. So no breeding for about a year (I want Jan babies for parasite reason, and I want them to be almost 2 when they deliver because they are slow growers). I’m already stressing out about what to do. Will I be able to find a quality buck to rent? Should I buy a buck? I flip flop constantly. It’s like a perpetual motion seesaw with the pros and cons. It’s nice to read all the plans from people who actually have it figured out. And the pictures are always a huge bonus. Love me some goat pics.


Well, look at it this way.....you wont have to stress over kidding untill next year!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Well, yesterday I put Scarlett in with Gizmo, our mature Nigerian buck hoping he would bring her in. This morning when feeding nothing had happend between Gizmo and her, Gizmo was not interested In her, so I took Scarlett out of Gizmos pen...I put her with Wally and.......HE BRED HER!!!! 3 GREAT hunches and scrunches!!!!! I cant believe it!!!! I didn't think he'd be able to breed until March!!!! I just hope she takes!!!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Such beautiful goats you have!!!!


Thank you! So glad Wally finally “manned up”!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Thank you! So glad Wally finally “manned up”!


Your welcome! Im over the moon about it!!! I just hope she has her babies this time and doesn't miss again..


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Can't wait to see Wally and Scarlett's pretty blue-eyed babies!!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> View attachment 212283
> View attachment 212284
> 
> This is Snowflake, though I don’t think we’ll be breeding her again. She’s not been the best mom.
> ...


Beautiful girls!! I have a Dottie too!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Maverick is sooooo stunning @HoosierShadow!!! 🤩 I love that picture of Misty, you could/should frame it!! 🥰


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Pretty goats @K.B.!! 😊


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Everyone has good-looking goats!!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Pretty goats @K.B.!!


Thanks! I try!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Beautiful girls!! I have a Dottie too!


Thank you! Yours are gorgeous too!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Beautiful girls!! I have a Dottie too!


LOL My female Holland lop is named Dottie!!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Can't wait to see Wally and Scarlett's pretty blue-eyed babies!!


I cant wait either!!!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> LOL My female Holland lop is named Dottie!!!


Hahaha! It's a good name, isn't it!?!? My Dottie's full name is Dipp'n Dots, but we always call her Dottie. 😁


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree I am loving seeing everyone's goats! 

Thanks for the kind comments on Maverick, he is a sweetheart! He was with another doe last night - Athena and we think he did successfully breed her since she is a bit shorter (and not as big butt & bellied as Jazzy lol!).

This is a picture of Athena from earlier this year in her first pregnancy (she's 2yo). She is one we are considering consigning to a sale in Nov so fingers crossed as I think she and Maverick will make some cool kids! No fault of her own at all, we just plan to keep her older, full sister and 2 of her sisters daughter's. Her sister is the traditional doe behind her in the picture, they look nothing alike lol 
I love her March buckling, he's on the lean side right now - so worried about girls, but he is going to be a big boy and so handsome! I need to sell him but it's so hard to think about parting with him. I really want to breed him to one of our does before we sell, but she just isn't quite ready, I want to do a follow up deworming on her and I guess after that if he is still here... lol

Athena


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

HoosierShadow said:


> I agree I am loving seeing everyone's goats!
> 
> Thanks for the kind comments on Maverick, he is a sweetheart! He was with another doe last night - Athena and we think he did successfully breed her since she is a bit shorter (and not as big butt & bellied as Jazzy lol!).
> 
> ...


Gorgeous doe!!!! I hope he got her!!!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Athena is such a lovely doe and has really soft, gentle eyes!! I'm in love with her!! 😍


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Well guys I asked for a pic of Annie, my bred Nubian that I have yet to go pick up. Here is Annie!! She is bred and unregistered but fullblooded! I love her❤ cant wait to see her babies!! I'm gonna ask for a pic of the buck she was bred too as well but, you can see him in the background behind her


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

All of our breeding plans this year are centered around these two bucklings. 😁 Here’s what I have bred so far..

Rarebird Farm Diamond X Wings & Caprines GunMetal Grey - Bred: 8/22/21 Due: 1/14/22 (Pregnancy not Confirmed)
















Next bred was EOTL B Escada X Wings & Caprines Shade of Blue - Bred: 9/6/21 Due: 1/29/22 (Pregnancy Not Confirmed) 
















Just bred today (she’s my problem doe, so not sure if she took) was EOTL B Shady Grace X Wings & Caprines Shade of Blue - Bred: 9/7/21 Due: 1/30/22 (Pregnancy not Confirmed)


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

And here’s what I haven’t done yet, but plan to do. 😁 All of these girls should be FFs this year!

Rarebird Farm Bonnie Bluebell X Wings & Caprines GunMetal Grey. This is the pairing I am most excited about this year! ❤ The photo of Bonnie was taken at the show she won her Restricted Leg at. I just love this doeling so much! (She is a Rarebird Farm Diamond daughter)
















I’m not quite sure when I’ll be breeding her yet, but I plan to do it around 9/28 or something like that. Shooting for Feb/early March kidding time. 😁

These two littermate sisters out of EOTL B Escada are kinda small still, (slow growing lines I believe) so I plan to breed them later in the year, maybe even early next year when they are about a year old. I hope to breed them to Wings & Caprines Shade of Blue. 😁

Cedar Shade MavisJustAintRight is the buckskin on the left. Cedar Shade Sugar Maple is on the right. 😊























Fun Fact: it took 186 pictures (no joke) to get that photo of Mavis. 🙈🤪🤣😭


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

CaramelKittey said:


> Rarebird Farm Bonnie Bluebell X Wings & Caprines GunMetal Grey. This is the pairing I am most excited about this year! ❤


I had a feeling this pair was the one you are most excited for!! 🥰


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

CaramelKittey said:


> Fun Fact: it took 186 pictures (no joke) to get that photo of Mavis. 🙈🤪🤣😭


Haha! I know the feeling when they just don't want to listen!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@*CaramelKittey *

Very nice goats there! Hope she takes!!!! Cant wait to see their babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@*Jubillee*

Do you have any bred mini Nubies? I seen you said you have that white doe of yours (With a gorgeous udder btw!!) bred, how far along is she?


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Thank you @Dandy Hill Farm and @Lil Boogie!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

No problem!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

So excited to see everyone’s kiddos this breeding season! 

@Carmelkittey love your NDs! Can’t wait to see what they’re kids look like!

@Dandy Hill Farm Aremeo is a hunk! I bet he has some nice ones!
@K.B. Love your’s too! Sapphire is gorgeous with those blue eyes! 

@HoosierShadow stunning boers! Can’t wait to see those cute little floppy eared kids!

@Lil Boogie Yours are always so cute! Love that you don’t just stick to one breed! Glad Wally turned out for you! He’s handsome!

I’m going to have to rely on all the pictures of everyone else’s kids, since we aren’t breeding this years! Please keep pictures coming!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> So excited to see everyone’s kiddos this breeding season!
> 
> @Carmelkittey love your NDs! Can’t wait to see what they’re kids look like!
> 
> ...


Thanks  when Thor is big enough I will be breeding them to him! Except Molly that's Mohawks girl  So I'll have some blue eyed kids hopefully!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> So excited to see everyone’s kiddos this breeding season!
> 
> @Carmelkittey love your NDs! Can’t wait to see what they’re kids look like!
> 
> ...


Thanks! when someone is asking what we have I like to say "A lil bit of EVERYTHING LOL". we have something for everyone! Nigerians, Nigerian/Pygmy, Boer/Nubian, Nubian/Toggenburg, Nubian, Mini Saanen, and Lamanch/Nubian!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

CaramelKittey said:


> Thank you @Dandy Hill Farm and @Lil Boogie!


Your welcome!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Goatastic43 said:


> So excited to see everyone’s kiddos this breeding season!
> 
> @Carmelkittey love your NDs! Can’t wait to see what they’re kids look like!
> 
> ...


Thank you!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

The 16th of this month (October) Sparrow will be two months along!!! I know shes bred......she acts like she doesn't want to do anything lol....she was like this last year too. Heres a pic I took on Sept/23/2021 of Sparrow! 
















The 19th of this month Cupcake will be two months as well!!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Looking good @Lil Boogie!!

Here's a thread I made for my breeding plans Dandy Hill Farm's 2022 Kidding Thread if anyone is inerested. I will mostly likey post more often on there than this thread. But I will try to rebemer to post updates on this thread as well. 😁


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Thought I’d hop in and show my one and only ND doe, who I’ll be breeding in about a month or so!

This girl Is Draco Bellatorum Luna, an older photo of her as right now she’s going through some zinc deficiencies and hasn’t had her fur trimmed since winter is coming.

















She will be bred to Draco Bellatorum Noctis! Also an older photo of him, but that’s simply because I don’t have the energy to go outside and take new ones, lol! He’s such a sweet guy, and I’m hoping to keep a doeling out of this pairing to then (hopefully) breed her to my second buck, Draco Bellatorum Casper.







Noctis ^^








Casper ^^


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Kaitlyn said:


> Thought I’d hop in and show my one and only ND doe, who I’ll be breeding in about a month or so!
> 
> This girl Is Draco Bellatorum Luna, an older photo of her as right now she’s going through some zinc deficiencies and hasn’t had her fur trimmed since winter is coming.
> View attachment 213306
> ...


What cuties


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

K.B. said:


> What cuties


Thank you! Decided to go out and get some newer photos of the boys.















As you can see, Timmy really likes to photo bomb.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Handsome boys! You'll have some cute kids!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

I put Thor in with Cookie! Well I can say he tried but don't know that he can get up there!


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

K.B. said:


> I put Thor in with Cookie! Well I can say he tried but don't know that he can get up there!


Good luck!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

K.B. said:


> I put Thor in with Cookie! Well I can say he tried but don't know that he can get up there!


Some owners rig up some type of elevated platform for the Buck to stand on to help them reach, while the doe is being held/restrained in place with her rear backed up towards him.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

I could try a straw bale or something ...


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Well that breeding plan didn't work! Mohawk tore down the fence in a jealous rage and I had to struggle to get him back in his and Thors pen...


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Pretty goaties @Kaitlyn!! Hope you get a beautiful doeling! Excited to see your kids!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

K.B. said:


> Well that breeding plan didn't work! Mohawk tore down the fence in a jealous rage and I had to struggle to get him back in his and Thors pen...


Oh boys......and the things they'll do to be with the girls.....


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

K.B. said:


> Well that breeding plan didn't work! Mohawk tore down the fence in a jealous rage and I had to struggle to get him back in his and Thors pen...


Keep an eye out, just in case, for any signs of Mohawk bullying Thor, during the seasonal rut especially. Mohawk just proved he was the dominant buck and a destructive headstrong type. And since the fencing wasn't sturdy enough to contain him, might need to run a second line of double fencing to keep Mohawk from escaping whenever he chooses to breed, whether you want him to or not. Having 2 (two) bucks changes the dynamics of the hierarchy when they are within sight of the doe(s). Younger bucks/bucklings are no match for a mature established buck if a challenge between them is issued. Be careful around Mohawk, and keep Thor out of harms way, as best as you can, until rut is over.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

All seems well... Mo is more concerned with the girls and having his buddy than bullying Thor


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Looking good @Lil Boogie!!
> 
> Here's a thread I made for my breeding plans Dandy Hill Farm's 2022 Kidding Thread if anyone is inerested. I will mostly likey post more often on there than this thread. But I will try to rebemer to post updates on this thread as well. 😁


I love your thread! And thanks!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Kaitlyn said:


> Thought I’d hop in and show my one and only ND doe, who I’ll be breeding in about a month or so!
> 
> This girl Is Draco Bellatorum Luna, an older photo of her as right now she’s going through some zinc deficiencies and hasn’t had her fur trimmed since winter is coming.
> View attachment 213306
> ...


Oh should have some pretty babies!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Kaitlyn said:


> Thank you! Decided to go out and get some newer photos of the boys.
> View attachment 213310
> View attachment 213311
> 
> As you can see, Timmy really likes to photo bomb.


So cute!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

K.B. said:


> I put Thor in with Cookie! Well I can say he tried but don't know that he can get up there!


Oh how exciting! Sure hope he can!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

K.B. said:


> All seems well... Mo is more concerned with the girls and having his buddy than bullying Thor


My buck Gizmo beats up Wally and Jasper all the time....but mostly only when a girl is in heat. Or if a girl is very close to the buck pen lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Here, we have a new doe who is about two to two and a half months along. She is Nigerian but didnt come with papers ans seems to have some pygmy in her. She is bred to a Nigerian buck who is a lot bigger then her. So fingers crossed she doesn't have any iusses with kidding! She will be a second time mama this year. Her first time she was bred wayy to young and lost both her doeling.. She is a sweet girl so I hope everything goes well!


















Heres the buck she's bred to..you can see in the pic above his white rump and how tail he is compared to her.. He is a unregistered Nigerian


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Phew, I finally had the time to skim through this thread to try and catch up.

Both my girls have been bred already, but I'm waiting on my order of red top tubes to come so I can send away blood samples to confirm it. I don't want to start drying them up until I get the positive (hopefully) results back. I wouldn't want to be without milk for no reason! I found a great vet in the middle of the state to get the testing done. They only charge $3 a sample!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Franky's in Washington being bred and her yearling, Destiny, is in with a very young togg buck.
Franky is covered in green dye lol.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

No pictures, but I just started with breeding. I was going to wait until the end of the month for later kids (I work overnight 12 hour shifts and my son and daughter in law take over when I am at work) but 2 of them (mother Gracie and daughter Lacie Nubians) are so loud and obnoxious that I gave up and bred them 2 days apart. I am breeding in 2 shifts- the standard does first followed by the Nigerians a month later. Kidding pens are at a premium, so I have to do this in shifts. I'm not sure what group to put the Mini Lamanchas with- 2 are mine and 4 are my daughter in laws.

I lost my big guy (Lamancha) this spring to polio. Bad storm knocked a tree into their pen overnight. He ate a ton of leaves before I got home from work, which caused polio to set in. I hit him with everything I had, but I lost him anyway. My senior Nigerian buck, the heart and soul of my Nigerian herd, suddenly couldn't walk. He was treated for everything we could think of, nothing worked. His hind end was totally paralyzed. He will be PTS this week. 

I only have a Nubian buck for the standards. My 2 purebred Lamancha does and my DIL's Mini Manchas will be bred to the Mini Mancha buckling for minis. All the Nubians and the % Lamanchas will be bred to the Nubian buck. I have 3 Nigerian bucks- 1 adult (former Junior sire, now senior) and 2 of this years kids, one of which is the son of my heart and soul buck. The does will be divided between these 3.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Sounds like you are well planned out


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Phew, I finally had the time to skim through this thread to try and catch up.
> 
> Both my girls have been bred already, but I'm waiting on my order of red top tubes to come so I can send away blood samples to confirm it. I don't want to start drying them up until I get the positive (hopefully) results back. I wouldn't want to be without milk for no reason! I found a great vet in the middle of the state to get the testing done. They only charge $3 a sample!


Oh I hope your pretty girls are bred! Which of your beautiful bucks are they bred to?!😀


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

goathiker said:


> Franky's in Washington being bred and her yearling, Destiny, is in with a very young togg buck.
> Franky is covered in green dye lol.


Oowww!! How exciting! Oh, shes gon need a bath lol....


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

lottsagoats1 said:


> No pictures, but I just started with breeding. I was going to wait until the end of the month for later kids (I work overnight 12 hour shifts and my son and daughter in law take over when I am at work) but 2 of them (mother Gracie and daughter Lacie Nubians) are so loud and obnoxious that I gave up and bred them 2 days apart. I am breeding in 2 shifts- the standard does first followed by the Nigerians a month later. Kidding pens are at a premium, so I have to do this in shifts. I'm not sure what group to put the Mini Lamanchas with- 2 are mine and 4 are my daughter in laws.
> 
> I lost my big guy (Lamancha) this spring to polio. Bad storm knocked a tree into their pen overnight. He ate a ton of leaves before I got home from work, which caused polio to set in. I hit him with everything I had, but I lost him anyway. My senior Nigerian buck, the heart and soul of my Nigerian herd, suddenly couldn't walk. He was treated for everything we could think of, nothing worked. His hind end was totally paralyzed. He will be PTS this week.
> 
> I only have a Nubian buck for the standards. My 2 purebred Lamancha does and my DIL's Mini Manchas will be bred to the Mini Mancha buckling for minis. All the Nubians and the % Lamanchas will be bred to the Nubian buck. I have 3 Nigerian bucks- 1 adult (former Junior sire, now senior) and 2 of this years kids, one of which is the son of my heart and soul buck. The does will be divided between these 3.


Im so sorry you lost your boy😢.

Sounds like yall will be busy! I love Lamanchas, I recently lost my two doelings two days apart to unknown.. Im hoping next spring to maybe get a couple doelings. After all our does kid and we decided if e are retaining any, then maybe I can get a couple Lamanchas and maybe even a mini!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Lil Boogie said:


> Oh I hope your pretty girls are bred! Which of your beautiful bucks are they bred to?!😀


They are both bred Cullen this year.😊 He was very happy to finally get to do his job.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> They are both bred Cullen this year.😊 He was very happy to finally get to do his job.


Oh yay!!! Way to go Cullen!! Cant WAIT to see his beautiful baby girls!!! Because we all know their gonna have two sets of doelings each.....lol..


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Well, the 29th will be month two for big ol Annie and Francine! I realized earlier today I didnt post Francine....oh well lol. 

The 16th Sparrow was 2 months, the 19th Cupcake was 2 months and the 8th Casper was one month, then the 10 Scarlett was 1 month as well!😍


Heres Francine. Sorry I completely forgot about posting her when I made this thread LOL









Heres the buck her and Annie is bred to. I forgot to post him as well....lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Sparrows belly is stating to get really tight near the front of her udder and her belly is stating to get a little lower. she did this when she became an FF. I have to say im probably most excited about my baby Sparrow kidding. I can't wait to see the other girls babies too, but Sparrow I love everything about her! Shes a pretty wide doe, had a nice udder for a ND/Pygmy (and an FF). Has a deep belly and is a fairly long doe. Cant wait to see her udder this time round!!


Here is a pic of my Sparow the day we got her. My grandma was holding her lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Aww.


Do you have any does bred? Or any breeding plans?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Well guys, a friend came over today and apparently she wants to be here and see the births this winter lol....


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Well guys, a friend came over today and apparently she wants to be here and see the births this winter lol....


Did you tell her she's lucky if she is even able to witness one!?! 🤣


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Hmmm my breeding plans….? Umm throw the buck in and let the magic happen. Then watch like a hawk to see who’s due when, though there’s always one that will not show any signs of being bred whatsoever. So there went that. Hopefully they’re all bred now and due the beginning of March.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Boers4ever said:


> Hmmm my breeding plans….? Umm throw the buck in and let the magic happen. Then watch like a hawk to see who’s due when, though there’s always one that will not show any signs of being bred whatsoever. So there went that. Hopefully they’re all bred now and due the beginning of March.


I mean, that works just as well as hand breeding....you still end up with kids. 😋 Do we at least get pictures of your does and buck(s)?


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I bred 23 does, way too many. I sold 2 bred does, bringing me to 21. Now I'm scared, because next is kidding season. First up will be Mirasol, I can't wait to get her appraised in 2022.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

CrazyDogLady said:


> I bred 23 does, way too many. I sold 2 bred does, bringing me to 21. Now I'm scared, because next is kidding season. First up will be Mirasol, I can't wait to get her appraised in 2022.
> View attachment 214475


She is lovely!! 😍


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

CrazyDogLady said:


> I bred 23 does, way too many. I sold 2 bred does, bringing me to 21. Now I'm scared, because next is kidding season. First up will be Mirasol, I can't wait to get her appraised in 2022.
> View attachment 214475


And here I am panicking with two!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> And here I am panicking with two!


Right?!? I have four does and thought that was crazy...then I saw CrazyDogLady's post....


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> And here I am panicking with two!


Next year we will be breeding all 17 of the girls lol..


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Did you tell her she's lucky if she is even able to witness one!?! 🤣


Lol. Im very good at not missing babies lol... but I will tell her LOL It happens sometimes.....LOL😂


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Boers4ever said:


> Hmmm my breeding plans….? Umm throw the buck in and let the magic happen. Then watch like a hawk to see who’s due when, though there’s always one that will not show any signs of being bred whatsoever. So there went that. Hopefully they’re all bred now and due the beginning of March.


Great plan 😆


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

CrazyDogLady said:


> I bred 23 does, way too many. I sold 2 bred does, bringing me to 21. Now I'm scared, because next is kidding season. First up will be Mirasol, I can't wait to get her appraised in 2022.
> View attachment 214475


Gorgeous doe! You will have your hands full!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

CrazyDogLady said:


> I bred 23 does, way too many. I sold 2 bred does, bringing me to 21. Now I'm scared, because next is kidding season. First up will be Mirasol, I can't wait to get her appraised in 2022.
> View attachment 214475


She is lovely! What's her pedidgree/herd name?


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

These two were just bred a couple days ago and I am beyond excited for this match-up! Rarebird Farm Bonnie Bluebell (1x RCH, 1x GCH) X Wings & Caprines GunMetal Grey! Due March 21st. 😁


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

CaramelKittey said:


> View attachment 214485
> View attachment 214486
> 
> 
> These two were just bred a couple days ago and I am beyond excited for this match-up! Rarebird Farm Bonnie Bluebell (1x RCH, 1x GCH) X Wings & Caprines GunMetal Grey! Due March 21st. 😁


Yay Bonnie and Gunner!! You're sure to get some fantastic kids from that pairing! I can't wait to see their kids!! 😊


----------



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

Just went to a two-day A/I clinic and did the actual A/Iing yesterday on my nigerian doe. I'm hoping that she takes (there were some complications on the way) but I was able to get the gun into the uterus, so that should help! I put my Guernsey doe in with my Nigerian Buck at the beginning of September. She should be bred since he bred her on the first day last year (no joke).
Pumpkin,








who is hopefully A/I'd to Castle Rock Romancer.








Asia (can't find my good pictures so you get her with this year's kids)








Should be bred to this hairy mammoth


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

CaramelKittey said:


> She is lovely! What's her pedidgree/herd name?


DesertNanny BH Mirasol. She's out of CH DesertNanny BR Lonicera by DesertNanny BBB Blue Haboob.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Goatastic43 said:


> And here I am panicking with two!


I think 13 or 14 is my sweet spot for kidding. I like to keep my kidding season short, but I also don't like 3 does kidding on the same day. I also want to advance my breeding program. I've only been doing this for 7 years, so I am still learning how my home bred pairings mature.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Started breeding in Sept. 
I am breeding 9 does.

Blaze is with 5 and Tucson is with 4. 
Next month the bucks will be going back in their pen.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

CaramelKittey said:


> View attachment 214485
> View attachment 214486
> 
> 
> These two were just bred a couple days ago and I am beyond excited for this match-up! Rarebird Farm Bonnie Bluebell (1x RCH, 1x GCH) X Wings & Caprines GunMetal Grey! Due March 21st. 😁


Oh how exciting!!😍. They will make beautiful babies!!!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

goodenuff said:


> Just went to a two-day A/I clinic and did the actual A/Iing yesterday on my nigerian doe. I'm hoping that she takes (there were some complications on the way) but I was able to get the gun into the uterus, so that should help! I put my Guernsey doe in with my Nigerian Buck at the beginning of September. She should be bred since he bred her on the first day last year (no joke).
> Pumpkin,
> View attachment 214491
> 
> ...


Oh they are all gorgeous!! I hope your doe takes!! Pumpkin is my favorite!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Started breeding in Sept.
> I am breeding 9 does.
> 
> Blaze is with 5 and Tucson is with 4.
> Next month the bucks will be going back in their pen.


Ohhh yay!! Have you seen any breeding getting done yet?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@Dandy Hill Farm remind me, have your does been bred yet? I cant remember lol..


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> @Dandy Hill Farm remind me, have your does been bred yet? I cant remember lol..


Well, Tilly should of been bred last week, but Tater just doesn't quite "get" it yet. Pretty much all my breeding plans have been pushed aside. Now I just keep putting Tater in with the girls hoping he figures it out soon. He does try and knows what to do, but hasn't quite done the deed yet. Fingers crossed he "mans" up soon! 👍😁😅


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Mine finally started to cycle. I am breeding the standard does first, then will start on the Nigerians.

I have 1 standard buck, my purebred Nubian Gobby.

First doe to be bred was a purebred Nubian( Gracie). This will be her last kidding as she destroyed her udder a couple of years ago when she punctured it and it got infected. The infection caused the teats to seal closed with scar tissue, so the udder produces but you can't get the milk out.

2nd does was Gracies daughter, an American Nubian( Lacie). She was bred to Gobby, also. She had last year off, I milked her from March of 2020 to September 2021 to see how well she would hold her production. She did fantastic.

3rd was Sunshine- a Numancha doe- she was bred to Gobby. She has twin does last year as a FF, and she freshened with an awesome udder! Her twins had elf ears. I retained 1 of them. I am hoping to find a Lamancha buck for next fall, as I have several Lamanchas I would like to breed to a Mancha buck. My Mancha buck died this summer.

4th was Galaxy, an American Nubian doe. She will be a FF. She was bred to one of my Nigerian Dwarf bucks, as she is Gobbys daughter. She is a very nice doe, her dam and grand dam are/were fantastic milkers. A nice start to a Mini Nubian herd.

5th- Schmoo- another Numancha. another one I held over and milked 2 years worth without a breeding. She is older, but a very nice doe. Could do well in a show if I showed my milkers. I may bring her and a couple of others to a show or 2 this coming year. She was bred to Gobby. She would be bred to a Mancha buck next year if I can find one.

5th was an American Nubian doe, (Kimi) again bred to Gobby. She was the one who developed Gangrene mastitis last year after having gorgeous twin bucklings.

I still have 5 more standard does to breed (I have 4 more that I will not be breeding this fall- holding one over for winter milk and 3 have been retired) 1 American Nubian who will be bred to Gobby, and 2 purebred Lamanchas- 1 will be bred to a Nigerian buck and her daughter will be bred to my Mini Lamancha buck, adding any doelings to my up and coming Mini Mancha herd. 1 Numancha and an Obermancha, both will be bred to Gobby until next year when I get a Lamancha buck.

I have 9 adult Nigerian does to breed between 3 Nigerian bucks, 1 experienced adult and 2 rookie bucklings. I have an older Nigerian doeling that I plan on breeding in February when she turns 1. She is a big girl, same size as her dam, so she should be good to go at that point.

My daughter in law has 4 Mini Mancha does who will be bred to my Mini Mancha buckling (rookie!) starting in another week or so.

Total insanity.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Well, Tilly should of been bred last week, but Tater just doesn't quite "get" it yet. Pretty much all my breeding plans have been pushed aside. Now I just keep putting Tater in with the girls hoping he figures it out soon. He does try and knows what to do, but hasn't quite done the deed yet. Fingers crossed he "mans" up soon! 👍😁😅


Ohh I see! Your having the problem we were having with Wally a month ago 😆


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

lottsagoats1 said:


> Mine finally started to cycle. I am breeding the standard does first, then will start on the Nigerians.
> 
> I have 1 standard buck, my purebred Nubian Gobby.
> 
> ...


You'll have your hands full!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Ohh I see! Your having the problem we were having with Wally a month ago 😆


Yup! Remind me, at what age did Wally successfully breed your does?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Yup! Remind me, at what age did Wally successfully breed your does?


Well he was born in Feb, It was last month when he bred Scarlett. So that would make him 7 months old.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Well he was born in Feb, It was last month when he bred Scarlett. So that would make him 7 months old.


Ok, well I'm hoping Tater is more mature than Wally - Tater is currently only three months old....😬


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Ok, well I'm hoping Tater is more mature than Wally - Tater is currently only three months old....😬


Ohh.....it might take awhile then...😬. Do you have/can get a buck rag?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Ohh.....it might take awhile then...😬. Do you have/can get a buck rag?


Why a buck rag? My does let me know for SURE when they are in heat! lol If that's what you meant. And they absolutely LOVE Tater!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Why a buck rag? My does let me know for SURE when they are in heat! lol If that's what you meant. And they absolutely LOVE Tater!!


I was meaning you could get one and rub it on his front legs/face. Maybe them being in a standing heat he do his job and breed them. Or have they already been in a standing?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> I was meaning you could get one and rub it on his front legs/face. Maybe them being in a standing heat he do his job and breed them. Or have they already been in a standing?


Oh ok. Long story short Tater lives at my neighbors house with their 8-9 month old ND buck who stinks pretty bad. Since Tater lives with him, he also smells like him. Tilly is a bit a of a bigger doe, but she was standing him. I also tried my yearling doe Lucy who is a little smaller, but she was kind of freaked out about Tater chasing and blubbering at her so she wasn't really standing for him. I will say that the more I put him with a doe, the more aggressive he gets, so we'll see what happens in November, hoping to get a few does bred then.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Oh ok. Long story short Tater lives at my neighbors house with their 8-9 month old ND buck who stinks pretty bad. Since Tater lives with him, he also smells like him. Tilly is a bit a of a bigger doe, but she was standing him. I also tried my yearling doe Lucy who is a little smaller, but she was kind of freaked out about Tater chasing and blubbering at her so she wasn't really standing for him. I will say that the more I put him with a doe, the more aggressive he gets, so we'll see what happens in November, hoping to get a few does bred then.


Ohhh I see!! Hopefully he gets the job done soon!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Yay Bonnie and Gunner!! You're sure to get some fantastic kids from that pairing! I can't wait to see their kids!! 😊


Thank you! I sure hope so!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Guys, Cupcake had a.... miscarriage........... Last night when we were checking the girls she had some blood hanging along with some slime. We moved her in the stall by herself and sat with her till 12:50Am. She finely had her baby this morning. It was a single baby boy. Solid white with his front right leg being black.. I told her she will just have to enjoy the other girls babies this winter. She is doing great and I have started her on some meds (B-12, Pinachillen, probios, Dreanch, etc.) So hopefully she keeps doing great. I don't want to really talk about it right now as she was the one I was looking forward to keeping a kid from most...it hurts my feelings but I'm just happy shes okay. YES I have been thru this before so PLEASE be nice.. Im not ready to talk about this as I have some thinking to do and just trying to deal with this best I can AND I am keeping my eyes I her to make SURE shse is okay, as she is the goat who started it all....


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Oh no I'm sorry @Lil Boogie


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

K.B. said:


> Oh no I'm sorry @Lil Boogie


Thank you..I did edit my post btw. Had to ad somethings..


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Sad


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

K.B. said:


> Sad


😔


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I know I have already made breeding plans for the young does for next year, but I am changing my plans so they will have more time to mature. So the young girls will probably be bred Aug-Sept-2022 and the big girls will be bred Oct-Nov-2022. Or I may just breed the big girls (Except Cupcake. She would be getting bred in Nov) as they come in heat.

I also have more does to ad to my breeding list so I may post in a couple days my new breeding plans with new pics and pics of the girls I didnt post before. We ALSO have a new buck (Duke) who I have to decide who to breed him to next year. He will more then likely be the one I breed Cupcake to but I'll figure that out then.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Oh no! I'm very sorry to hear that. Just know that it was not your fault and there was nothing you could have done. Unfortunately sad things like that happen. Again I'm so very sorry. RIP little baby. 😔 🌹💐🌹


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Oh no! I'm very sorry to hear that. Just know that it was not your fault and there was nothing you could have done. Unfortunately sad things like that happen. Again I'm so very sorry. RIP little baby. 😔 🌹💐🌹


Thank you.. Unfortunately they do. He was a gorgeous little thing. I meant to put solid white with his front right leg being black. He would've been a gorgeous baby. Im just happy Cupcake is okay.....


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

I’m so sorry she miscarried. We’ve had a miscarriage before with Snowflake and it so hard to think about what could have been….


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> I’m so sorry she miscarried. We’ve had a miscarriage before with Snowflake and it so hard to think about what could have been….


Thank you. Im sorry about miss Snowflake.. Its not fun at all. Scarlett had a miscarriage about close to 2 years ago after she lost her sister.. She was so depressed after Willow passed. So sorry...😔


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> I am so sorry for the loss.


Thank you Toth..


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

I’m so sorry @Lil Boogie. 😞 We had the same thing happen a couple years ago with my favorite doe who started it all. We linked it to possible iodine deficiency but wether or not iodine deficiency was the cause I’ll never know. It’s so hard not knowing. Sadly these things happen and many times are out of our control. 😞


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

CaramelKittey said:


> I’m so sorry @Lil Boogie. 😞 We had the same thing happen a couple years ago with my favorite doe who started it all. We linked it to possible iodine deficiency but wether or not iodine deficiency was the cause I’ll never know. It’s so hard not knowing. Sadly these things happen and many times are out of our control. 😞


It is really hard.. Im sorry to hear that. And thank you


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Update on Cupcake- she's doing great! She's eating, drinking, doing Cupcake things, etc. I had her on Pinachillen for about 4 days along with b-12, Probios, etc. She's back to being Cupcake!😊🌺🌺❤❤


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Here's Sparrow's belly....😳

Today she is two months and 3 weeks along. She already has a little udder! This is the earliest ive ever had a doe get a udder bump😝. Im so excited for this girl! Cant WAIT to see her udder and kids! She is a triplet, so maybe she'll give me 3.....please Sparrow...I have a list of people wanting babies outa you!!!








You can see here when she is standing sideways how low her belly is getting. She carried low as a FF and she appears to be carrying low this time too

















You can kinda see her lil udder bump. Im going to shave it sometime in the end of this month
























Also Casper turns two months along on the 8th! And Scarlett turns two months on the 11th!!! Very exciting!
Casper today.








Scarlett, also today lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@thefarmgirl. What do you think of Sparrows belly? Hehe lol😆


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

@Lil Boogie. Ok so I haven’t really been following this thread lately so trying to get caught up and all of a sudden I saw my name and I was like what my name hardly ever gets mentioned on this thread but thanks! Lol🤣 she is looking big and I can’t wait to see those cute little babies! Maybe my Zuri and your Sparrow will have to have a race to see who kids firstlol mine is gonna be due in about 2 months also!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Hopefully she gives you 3! I’m guessing she had 2-3 in there! My Zuri has 2 for sure but could be more 1 more🥳


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Update on Cupcake- she's doing great! She's eating, drinking, doing Cupcake things, etc. I had her on Pinachillen for about 4 days along with b-12, Probios, etc. She's back to being Cupcake!
> View attachment 215080


So glad cupcake is doing better!


----------



## J Angel Acres (Oct 8, 2021)

We have 3/4 of our does bred to our platinum buck. One breeding is still pending. We have the possibility in all of our pairings for polled, Blue eyes and silver. I am hoping to LA, show and milk test this coming year!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

J Angel Acres said:


> We have 3/4 of our does bred to our platinum buck. One breeding is still pending. We have the possibility in all of our pairings for polled, Blue eyes and silver. I am hoping to LA, show and milk test this coming year!
> 
> View attachment 215092
> 
> ...


All look great! They should have some great lookin kids!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

thefarmgirl said:


> So glad cupcake is doing better!


Thanks! I sure am too!😊☺☺


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

thefarmgirl said:


> @Lil Boogie. Ok so I haven’t really been following this thread lately so trying to get caught up and all of a sudden I saw my name and I was like what my name hardly ever gets mentioned on this thread but thanks! Lol🤣 she is looking big and I can’t wait to see those cute little babies! Maybe my Zuri and your Sparrow will have to have a race to see who kids firstlol mine is gonna be due in about 2 months also!


Cool! That would be cool if they kid around the same time!!😍.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

thefarmgirl said:


> Hopefully she gives you 3! I’m guessing she had 2-3 in there! My Zuri has 2 for sure but could be more 1 more🥳


I hope she has 3 too! Imagine they both have triplets!!!😆😆


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> I hope she has 3 too! Imagine they both have triplets!!!


Ya that be great! But I don’t think she has 3 pretty sure it’s just 2..


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

thefarmgirl said:


> Ya that be great! But I don’t think she has 3 pretty sure it’s just 2..


Who knows! Maybe shes hiding one😅


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@Dandy Hill Farm is Tater doin his job yet?...


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> @Dandy Hill Farm is Tater doin his job yet?...


Nope, we are both waiting for the girls to come back into heat. I gave up tracking everyones' cycles because of how wacky they got....should be soon though...


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Nope, we are both waiting for the girls to come back into heat. I gave up tracking everyones' cycles because of how wacky they got....should be soon though...


Ohhhh okay. I see how it is lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Tomorrow (the 11th) Scarlett will be two months along!! I'm soooo excited to see this gals babies!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Wow! Her blue eyes just make her fur pop! She is pretty!

I’m _REALLY_ hoping we are able to breed our girls this winter. I have a serious need for kids after seeing everyone else’s. The addiction is real! Covid messed a lot up for us, including how breeding season went. No guarantee yet, but hopefully we can make a decision soon on if and who to breed this year.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Wow! Her blue eyes just make her fur pop! She is pretty!
> 
> I’m _REALLY_ hoping we are able to breed our girls this winter. I have a serious need for kids after seeing everyone else’s. The addiction is real! Covid messed a lot up for us, including how breeding season went. No guarantee yet, but hopefully we can make a decision soon on if and who to breed this year.


Ohhh okay! And thanks lol


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

My site is still in need of updates, but given the fact that I've bred close to 30 this year I'm just going to show some of my boys since adding the girls would be too much. TripleShareNubians.com 
So I will just show you a couple of my boys. The buck with the white belt is Woest-Hoeve SM Sean Boon. His aunt on the his mother's side is the three-time national champion Jellie, and his mother had the reserve best udder at the 2018 National show. His sire's dam had the best udder at the 2018 National show and has been both reserve and National champion.
The brown buck is Thunder Ridge Mando I Excel. He comes from generations of does with great production and type transference. He is a yearling Buck this year, but I was impressed with his first kids this spring. The black buck is Night and both of his parents are finished champions. I also used a young buck Chase who is out of Mando and a Boon daughter. Plus, only one successful AI and that is to J&R Spirits ht-k Kaitai.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

My site is still in need of updates, but given the fact that I've read close to 30 this year I'm just going to show some of my boys since adding the girls would be too much. TripleShareNubians.com So I will just show you a couple of my boys. The buck with the white belt is Woest-Hoeve SM Sean Boon. His aunt on the his mother's side is the three-time national champion Jellie, and his mother had the reserve best udder at the 2018 National show. His sire's dam had the best udder at the 2018 National show and has been both reserve and National champion.
The brown buck is Thunder Ridge Mando I Excel. He comes from generations of does with great production and type transference. He is a yearling Buck this year, but I was impressed with his first kids this spring. The black buck is Night and both of his parents are finished champions. I also used a young buck Chase who is out of Mando and a Boon daughter. Plus, only one successful AI and that is to J&R Spirits ht-k Kaitai.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> My site is still in need of updates, but given the fact that I've bred close to 30 this year I'm just going to show some of my boys since adding the girls would be too much. TripleShareNubians.com
> So I will just show you a couple of my boys. The buck with the white belt is Woest-Hoeve SM Sean Boon. His aunt on the his mother's side is the three-time national champion Jellie, and his mother had the reserve best udder at the 2018 National show. His sire's dam had the best udder at the 2018 National show and has been both reserve and National champion.
> The brown buck is Thunder Ridge Mando I Excel. He comes from generations of does with great production and type transference. He is a yearling Buck this year, but I was impressed with his first kids this spring. The black buck is Night and both of his parents are finished champions. I also used a young buck Chase who is out of Mando and a Boon daughter. Plus, only one successful AI and that is to J&R Spirits ht-k Kaitai.


Gorgeous goats!!!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Thanks. I have too many, but I love them.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> Thanks. I have too many, but I love them.


Nah! You can never have too many!😁😁😆😆😆


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Well, Sparrow is getting huge.. Look at da belly on dat gal!😳😳😳


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Annie is getting big too! Everyone is actually!😁

You can kinda see Annie's belly...look behind Sparrow.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Lookin' good! Wonder how many everyone will have...


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Lookin' good! Wonder how many everyone will have...


Idk!!!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

EXCITING!!! Sparrow has such interesting colors!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> EXCITING!!! Sparrow has such interesting colors!


Yes it is!😃. Yes she does! He buckling she had back in Jan looked just like her but with some more white. he was her mini me lol


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Yes it is!. Yes she does! He buckling she had back in Jan looked just like her but with some more white. he was her mini me lol
> View attachment 215535
> 
> View attachment 215536


No kidding! He’s a stunner!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Haha thanks😜


Goatastic43 said:


> No kidding! He’s a stunner!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Lookin' good! Wonder how many everyone will have...


(I'm putting these in the order of due dates. If Penny is bred she would kid first as she was with a buck first. No due date tho..)
My guess on how many every body will have is-

Penny 1 doe.
Sparrow twins. A buck and a doe. Possibly 3?..
Annie 2 does 1 buck
Francine 2 bucks
Casper 1 doe 1 buck (or 1 doe)
Scarlett two does. She was a twin to a doe. So just maybe?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Umm...😳 you kinda big gal!😳😳😳

Offchally 3 months along as of the 16th!!!!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Oh Sparrow, is your mommy beating you up about your figure? Don't feel bad, you _are_ three months preggo after all! 😉😜


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Guess I need to put an update on this thread....

Here's Lucy! She was bred (by Tater) yesterday and is due on April 10th









And here's miss Dottie! She was bred (by Tater) once today and yesterday so she is also due around April 10th. Fingers crossed these girls take! _Please note, the picture below is several months old.







_

Two does down, two more to go!!

Edit: Here's the daddy to be - Tater! Just like you asked for @Lil Boogie! 😋 This pic is also a few months old - I really need to get some new pics!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Guess I need to put an update on this thread....
> 
> Here's Lucy! She was bred (by Tater) yesterday and is due on April 10th
> View attachment 215739
> ...


Dandy, we need a pic of Tater too, remember? LOL😋😋😋


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Oh Sparrow, is your mommy beating you up about your figure? Don't feel bad, you _are_ three months preggo after all! 😉😜


Hahahha😂😂. She's a chunky girl LOL


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Dandy, we need a pic of Tater too, remember? LOL😋😋😋


But he's my profile pic!! Fine....I edited my post just for you. 😁😆😛


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> But he's my profile pic!! Fine....I edited my post just for you. 😁😆😛


Okay! Have to show off the pretty boy! Hehehe!!!😍


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

I’m just chomping at the bit to see all these cute kids in the making!!

@Lil Boogie You changed your profile pic too?! I can’t keep track of anybody any more…….


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> I’m just chomping at the bit to see all these cute kids in the making!!
> 
> @Lil Boogie You changed your profile pic too?! I can’t keep track of anybody any more…….


Haha me too😆. And yes I did! I changed it to Wally lol....the baby daddy to be!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> I’m just chomping at the bit to see all these cute kids in the making!!
> 
> @Lil Boogie You changed your profile pic too?! I can’t keep track of anybody any more…….


I just realized you only live like 3 and a half hours from me lol..


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> @Lil Boogie You changed your profile pic too?! I can’t keep track of anybody any more…….


I asked LB if I should change my profile pic and she said "Sure?". 😂 I gave her several options and she picked Tater. Then she tells me that she is going to change hers as well and gave me two options. I told her she had to go with Wally so we would both have our registered, blue eyed, daddies to be, as our profile pic. 🤣

Now it's your turn!! Got any blue eyed buck pics you could use?!? 😜😆


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Oh!! I do actually…….. 





































Sooo?!?!?!??! Which one?!?!?!?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

LOL!!! How can you make me chose! I like them all! Surprise me! 😁


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Had to go with Cecil! His face is just too adorable!!!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Love lil Cecil!! 😍 Who are you by the way? 🤣😂

Have many different handsome bucks/bucklings did you send pictures of? They all look pretty similar!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Now what do we do? Start a profile change revolution?! 🤪


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Love lil Cecil!!  Who are you by the way? 🤣
> 
> Have many different handsome bucks/bucklings did you send pictures of? They all look pretty similar!


Thanks! Three, actually. A dad and his two sons, so that’s why they look the same


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Now what do we do? Start a profile change revolution?! 🤪


Yup, we must do exactly that, get every single member to change their profile pic to a picture of a blue eyed buck/buckling. 😆 🤣 🤪


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Thanks! Three, actually. A dad and his two sons, so that’s why they look the same


Awww, so sweet! They really are his little "mini me's"!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

So many new people!!😱😆

No blue eyes here but I might have to change my pic anyway!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> So many new people!!😱😆


Right!?!?😅 


Rancho Draco said:


> No blue eyes here but I might have to change my pic anyway!


_Chanting: Do it, do it, do it, you have to do it!!! _🤪😂


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> _Chanting: Do it, do it, do it, you have to do it!!! _🤪😂


I did it! It's an older picture and I don't have the goat anymore but I like it.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Yay! You look fabulous! 🥰 😂

No one is going to recognize all of us! 😆


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

We'll be undercover on TGS😂


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Awe yes the GSS (goat secret society). Now we just need a secret handshake……


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Oy, would you look at what I started! 😆🤣😂


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Hmm...we should have a mission statement too...😆


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Annnnnd.....what would that be??


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

🤔 Hmm...
I think a few details would need to be hammered out before you could say for sure. For one, do we do anything besides just change around profile pics? I feel like that would be a pretty narrow mission. Maybe something more broad based would need to be included.





I'm having way too much fun with this 🤣


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Oh!! I had an idea!! One of our missions should be to take more people into breeding there goats so we have more bucklings to be more profile pics…… Then we should convince them to post pics of said breeding plans on the tread so we have more GSS members…..and…..and…… and now I’m starting to feel like an evil overlord 🤣🤣


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Oh!! I had an idea!! One of our missions should be to take more people into breeding there goats so we have more bucklings to be more profile pics…… Then we should convince them to post pics of said breeding plans on the tread so we have more GSS members…..and…..and…… and now I’m starting to feel like an evil overlord 🤣🤣


🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@Dandy Hill Farm @Rancho Draco @Goatastic43. Thanks Dandy for taking over my thread again LOL. Do yall wanna make this a actual thing?......I made a chat for all of us LOL


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Found it!😁


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Found it!😁


Okie lol


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Thanks Dandy for taking over my thread again LOL.


My pleasure!😁😅 


So sorry!! I'll try to control myself better next time!!! 😬🤐


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


>


Did I already ask you if youve got any bred doe's?........I feel like I did but just cant remember


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Did I already ask you if youve got any bred doe's?........I feel like I did but just cant remember


You did already ask Pam - a few weeks ago. 😉


toth boer goats said:


> Started breeding in Sept.
> I am breeding 9 does.
> 
> Blaze is with 5 and Tucson is with 4.
> Next month the bucks will be going back in their pen.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> You did already ask Pam - a few weeks ago. 😉


Did I???????Ill have to go and find my post lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Haha. Yep, my post is quoted above.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Haha. Yep, my post is quoted above.


Ohhhhhhh missed that lol. Thank you for telling me.......lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL, no problem 😉


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Well, I don’t think we are breeding this year.  I could cry!! Anyway, we would have to drive the girls like an hour to the buck and it’s about to cold now. I don’t want to risk it. We should have done it in October, but it wasn’t an option at the time. Plus I think Dottie needs a little more growing time anyway. So please keep all the baby pics coming! I need my kid fix lol. We’re hoping maybe next spring we can breed….


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Oh bummer! I'll cry with you!! 😭 Hope everything will work out for you to breed them in the spring!! 🤞


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Well, I don’t think we are breeding this year.  I could cry!! Anyway, we would have to drive the girls like an hour to the buck and it’s about to cold now. I don’t want to risk it. We should have done it in October, but it wasn’t an option at the time. Plus I think Dottie needs a little more growing time anyway. So please keep all the baby pics coming! I need my kid fix lol. We’re hoping maybe next spring we can breed….


Aww man!!! Bummer!😭😭😭😭😭..... But yes we will keep em coming!......when they get here thats is lol...


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Casper turned 2 months along the 8th of this month. She is getting big too! How many do ya think she'll have? I know its early, but im just curious what yall think lol. She had one big bucking when she became an FF. What y'all think?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Annie will be 3 months the 29th of this month!!!😍😍😍😍😍😍😍


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Well Sparrow, Casper, Scarlett and Annie all have udder bumps!!!!!😍😍. Annie has a tiny udder bump but still VERY small. I only have a good pic of Caspers udder bump. I have a pic of Scarlett but not a good one. No pic of Annie....

Sparrow
















Casper
















Scarlett


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@Dandy Hill Farm Look how big Capser is already!! 😍


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Awww, look at those itty, bitty udders! And those big baby bumps!! 😍

All the girls look so good! I'll guess Casper will have buck/doe twins.....but I could most definitely be wrong!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Awww, look at those itty, bitty udders! And those big baby bumps!! 😍
> 
> All the girls look so good! I'll guess Casper will have buck/doe twins.....but I could most definitely be wrong!


That would be great!!!!!!😍😍😍😍😍😍😍


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

@Lil Boogie, @Rancho Draco, @Dandy Hill Farm, @Goatastic43, The GSS has already claimed me as a victim. Whenever it was that you all changed your avatars, I totally had to double take on who you all were! I think the GSS mission should be to force members to memorize usernames. That's what it's done for me! 🤣🤣 

I've got to pay more attention to this thread if I'm going to keep up on all the TGS secret societies.
😅🧐🤫


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> @Lil Boogie, @Rancho Draco, @Dandy Hill Farm, @Goatastic43, The GSS has already claimed me as a victim. Whenever it was that you all changed your avatars, I totally had to double take on who you all were! I think the GSS mission should be to force members to memorize usernames. That's what it's done for me! 🤣🤣
> 
> I've got to pay more attention to this thread if I'm going to keep up on all the TGS secret societies.
> 😅🧐🤫


Omg😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> @Lil Boogie, @Rancho Draco, @Dandy Hill Farm, @Goatastic43, The GSS has already claimed me as a victim. Whenever it was that you all changed your avatars, I totally had to double take on who you all were! I think the GSS mission should be to force members to memorize usernames. That's what it's done for me! 🤣🤣
> 
> I've got to pay more attention to this thread if I'm going to keep up on all the TGS secret societies.
> 😅🧐🤫


Sorry, but you aren't going to hear any thing top secret on this thread. Lil Boogie started a conversation with all of us so we can discuss all our evil plans. You're more than welcome to join, BUT you must change your avatar first, only then will we let you into our club. 😝🤣😂


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> you must change your avatar first, only then will we let you into our club.


Yeah... that's not going to happen. 😙 My avatar is too special.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Yeah... that's not going to happen. 😙 My avatar is too special.


True. And no one would know who the heck you are! 😋 How you ever changed you avatar picture?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> True. And no one would know who the heck you are! 😋 How you ever changed you avatar picture?


No, I have not. And this is my avatar on every single place online that I can have an avatar. But, that's okay. You guys can just have your villainous avatar changing club without me, I don't mind. 😄


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> No, I have not. And this is my avatar on every single place online that I can have an avatar. But, that's okay. You guys can just have your villainous avatar changing club without me, I don't mind. 😄


Cool! Seems like you must hold the record on TSG for never changing your avatar. 😀 

We literally only shared pictures of our bucks with each other....then GSS pretty much....died. 😅

Okay, @Lil Boogie I'll stop hijacking your thread now.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Cool! Seems like you must hold the record on TSG for never changing your avatar. 😀
> 
> We literally only shared pictures of our bucks with each other....then GSS pretty much....died. 😅
> 
> Okay, @Lil Boogie I'll stop hijacking your thread now.


Okay😂😂😂


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> @Lil Boogie, @Rancho Draco, @Dandy Hill Farm, @Goatastic43, The GSS has already claimed me as a victim. Whenever it was that you all changed your avatars, I totally had to double take on who you all were! I think the GSS mission should be to force members to memorize usernames. That's what it's done for me! 🤣🤣
> 
> I've got to pay more attention to this thread if I'm going to keep up on all the TGS secret societies.
> 😅🧐🤫


Well, there has been a reversal of the avatar changes happening so now you will either be relieved to know who everyone is again or just confused even more.😂


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Rancho Draco said:


> Well, there has been a reversal of the avatar changes happening so now you will either be relieved to know who everyone is again or just confused even more.😂


What's this I hear? GSS disbanding after such a short life? Or maybe it's just a cover story to get people like me off your trail... What's the point of a secret society anyway if it isn't secret... 🤔🤐👀


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> What's the point of a secrsociety anyway if it isn't secret... 🤔🤐👀


That's a good question lol...


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> What's this I hear? GSS disbanding after such a short life? Or maybe it's just a cover story to get people like me off your trail... What's the point of a secret society anyway if it isn't secret... 🤔🤐👀


Well that's the big secret! Who will ever know...


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

My lips are sealed……🤫 😆


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

@Lil Boogie, I think you need to change the title of this thread to something like this 'Post Your Breeding Plans/Who is Already Bred AND Catch up on The Latest GSS News!!" 😆


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> @Lil Boogie, I think you need to change the title of this thread to something like this 'Post Your Breeding Plans/Who is Already Bred AND Catch up on The Latest GSS News!!" 😆


Or "...and News From The Underground"😆


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

@Goatastic43.....who are you!?!?!?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> @Lil Boogie, I think you need to change the title of this thread to something like this 'Post Your Breeding Plans/Who is Already Bred AND Catch up on The Latest GSS News!!" 😆


Haha I do😂😂.. you mean the latest greatest news? lol


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> @Goatastic43.....who are you!?!?!?


Who’s Goatastic43?


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Who’s Goatastic43?


Hi new person! I don't know who they are either!😆


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Yeah I just joined, I think the old Goatastic you were talking about has some SUPER cute goats tho! 🤣


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Who’s Goatastic43?


Thats the question!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Yeah I just joined, I think the old Goatastic you were talking about has some SUPER cute goats tho! 🤣


Omg! I think I know you!!😱😱😱. Are you........are you my cousin?............


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Definitely pregnant, but you can comfort her that she isn't this lady from mewe 😂


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> Definitely pregnant, but you can comfort her that she isn't this lady from mewe 😂


What a chunky monkey!!!😱😱😱😱 How many does she have in there???!! Or do you know? Is she an FF?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> Definitely pregnant, but you can comfort her that she isn't this lady from mewe 😂


She's very beautiful!!! And also HUGE! When is she due?


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

She's actually not mine. Like I said I got it off of me we cuz last year one of the people on the goat fanatics thread posted it and asked us how many we thought she had in there. I guess she had had a quad before. Would you believe she only had one?


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

If she would have only had one in there, that would have been one humongous kid!!!🤣probably breaking the world record! I am just in awe of how big that goat it! Oh my stars and stockings! 🤩 I have only heard of one goat breaking the world record and she had 7! If you all are familiar with weed em and reap it was actually weed em and reaps good friend that there goat had 7!!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

thefarmgirl said:


> If she would have only had one in there, that would have been one humongous kid!!!🤣probably breaking the world record! I am just in awe of how big that goat it! Oh my stars and stockings! 🤩 I have only heard of one goat breaking the world record and she had 7! If you all are familiar with weed em and reap it was actually weed em and reaps good friend that there goat had 7!!!


Yes I remember that video. I love watching her videos and blue cactus dairy goats (whom I will probably be getting a doeling from this spring!!)


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Lil Boogie said:


> Yes I remember that video. I love watching her videos and blue cactus dairy goats (whom I will probably be getting a doeling from this spring!!)


Isn't she in Arizona still?! Will you be getting one shipped?


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Yes I remember that video. I love watching her videos and blue cactus dairy goats (whom I will probably be getting a doeling from this spring!!)


That would be awesome if you could! And yes I watch all there videos also!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

thefarmgirl said:


> That would be awesome if you could! And yes I watch all there videos also!


It really would! I'm looking into getting a buckling or doeling from their doe May.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

thefarmgirl said:


> That would be awesome if you could! And yes I watch all there videos also!


So this girl I might be getting a kid from.
I'm very excited to see what she has!

*GCH Blue Fire May 2*M 














*


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Oh my!! She has an awesome udder! And I don’t really know how to critique goats yet for there confirmation but to me that dam looks awesome!! I would love to get goats from them but I first have to build up some money!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

thefarmgirl said:


> Oh my!! She has an awesome udder! And I don’t really know how to critique goats yet for there confirmation but to me that dam looks awesome!! I would love to get goats from them but I first have to build up some money!


She is a perm grand champ so YES she is a AMAZING DOE! Im probably going to pay $1000 for a doeling but who cares lol


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

How exciting! She looks really nice


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> How exciting! She looks really nice


I know right!?!?!?!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Holy moley that's a nice doe (that's an understatement!). Are you planning on getting the kid shipped or will you be taking a road trip?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Holy moley that's a nice doe (that's an understatement!). Are you planning on getting the kid shipped or will you be taking a road trip?


I would be getting it shipped to TN. We would meet somewhere there.


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> She is a perm grand champ so YES she is a AMAZING DOE! Im probably going to pay $1000 for a doeling but who cares lol


Oh yesss! She would definitely be worth the money!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

thefarmgirl said:


> Oh yesss! She would definitely be worth the money!!


Oh yes yes yes!!!!!!!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Yay! If you do I could say I knew someone who owned a goat from someone who was kinda famous!! Lol, just kidding. That would be super awesome for you tho! I hope it works out!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Yay! If you do I could say I knew someone who owned a goat from someone who was kinda famous!! Lol, just kidding. That would be super awesome for you tho! I hope it works out!


Hhaha lol..... I do hope so too!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Hhaha lol..... I do hope so too!


I hope you get your doeling!
I'm waiting on a kid this year too. I bought a buckling from Thunder Ridge in 2020. This year I hope get to get a doeling, and she's going to be coming from Greenhaven Farms. That is Dan Green's herd up in Washington state. The shipping is going to be horrendous. Like you it's a huge expenditure for me, but I have two really good bucks that I have been using to improve my herd. I need a really good doe from generations of 90 plus scores to use to breed a replacement buck. Unlike yours mine is not a finished champion yet. She's just a coming 2-year-old, but her family tree is full of them and milk.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> I hope you get your doeling!
> I'm waiting on a kid this year too. I bought a buckling from Thunder Ridge in 2020. This year I hope get to get a doeling, and she's going to be coming from Greenhaven Farms. That is Dan Green's herd up in Washington state. The shipping is going to be horrendous. Like you it's a huge expenditure for me, but I have two really good bucks that I have been using to improve my herd. I need a really good doe from generations of 90 plus scores to use to breed a replacement buck. Unlike yours mine is not a finished champion yet. She's just a coming 2-year-old, but her family tree is full of them and milk.


Is she Nigerian or Nubian? Thanks!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Is she Nigerian or Nubian? Thanks!


Nubian. I don't own any Nigerians lol. (36 Nubians, one Experimental, and three meat).


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Her name is DKGH Sonset Rosalyn and she is bred to DKGH Candyman Rockin'Everest. I will try to get a picture in a few minutes.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

This is Rosalyn as a milking yearling. They do not have a picture of her up yet as a 2 year old.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Oh wow, they put one up of her 2-year-old udder this year at Nationals .


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Oh wow, they put one up as her 2-year-old of her udder .


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> Oh wow, they put one up of her 2-year-old udder this year at Nationals .


Wow!! What a great lookin girl!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice 👍


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

today Casper is 3 montha along!!! Her belly is getting pretty deep!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Annie is, well, just Annie lol. She is pretty big but I'm thinking she's only having one. But we shall see!! Annie will be 4 months along on the 29th!!😍😍😍. Im so excited to see more purebred Nubian babies on our farm! Its been a couple years since we had some born here purebred!!










Guys I'm SO excited about Sparrow!! I hope she gives me two girls! But ill take what I get lol. She is still an angry mama lol...very moody. Sparrow will be 4 montha along on the 16th!!!




























Scarlett is staying big all the time! No deflation in the mornings at all! I think she'll have two. She is getting pretty big! Im so excited to see her first kids, and Wallys too!!😍 Scarlett will be 3 months along on the 11th!!!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I spy some baby bellies! 😙

Looks like your Nigis have their winter coats in full swing already. So much fluff going on there. And goodness, Annie looks huge against those two that are standing next to her. I can see why she has her "Big Ol' Annie" nick name. 😄


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> I spy some baby bellies! 😙
> 
> Looks like your Nigis have their winter coats in full swing already. So much fluff going on there. And goodness, Annie looks huge against those two that are standing next to her. I can see why she has her "Big Ol' Annie" nick name. 😄


Yes they do! And omg she looks huge by them LOL😂


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> I spy some baby bellies! 😙
> 
> Looks like your Nigis have their winter coats in full swing already. So much fluff going on there. And goodness, Annie looks huge against those two that are standing next to her. I can see why she has her "Big Ol' Annie" nick name. 😄


You NEED to post NEW pics of your girls here!!!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

It's really funny to see the size difference! It makes it look like you have a 4 foot tall goat walking around!😆


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Lil Boogie said:


> You NEED to post NEW pics of your girls here!!!


Okay, okay. I'll run out to the barn right now at 11:31 pm and get you some... Just kidding. 🤭 Tomorrow though, I promise 👍


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Okay, okay. I'll run out to the barn right now at 11:31 pm and get you some... Just kidding. 🤭 Tomorrow though, I promise 👍


Tomorrow is good 😆😆😆😆😆😆


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> It's really funny to see the size difference! It makes it look like you have a 4 foot tall goat walking around!😆


She is the great dane of the goat world lol......


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

I can't wait to see her when she's fully mature. I do wish she was a little higher in the esc.but she's beautiful and her genetics and the buck she's bread too are great for me. Not to mention the bucks mommy is one of my favorite does in their herd rockin Eve.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Love to see the bellies. I also live to hear them humming this time of year.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> Love to see the bellies. I also live to hear them humming this time of year.


Omg humming😆😆😆😆


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> I can't wait to see her when she's fully mature. I do wish she was a little higher in the esc.but she's beautiful and her genetics and the buck she's bread too are great for me. Not to mention the bucks mommy is one of my favorite does in their herd rockin Eve.


She will be a very nice mature doe!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Can’t wait to see the babies, they are going to be so cute.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Some people call it singing or you can be rude and cause they're kind of grunting and groaning but I think it's more like a humming. I might as well enjoy it while it lasts I am now done breeding and I am due to kid 29 does between February 3rd and April 15th. The second one that do is my AI breeding and I'm so excited she's huge if she can just make it through this month and not abort.
Triple Share Midnight Breeze x elite sire J &R Spirits Ht-k Kaitai SGCH.


toth boer goats said:


> Can’t wait to see the babies, they are going to be so cute.


Me either.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> today Casper is 3 montha along!!! Her belly is getting pretty deep!
> View attachment 216910


I love the brown ears it's a nice counterpoint. I have very very few with solid ears. Most of mine have frosted ears or white.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

So are any of you guys going to try the new actually made for goats vaccine for mastitis (Vimco)? I will be ordering some this next week.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Here you go @Lil Boogie !
















Bella messing with her baby daddy. 😋 









"Wait! Come back!"









I have this tiny fringe right there on my coat, and all the goats think they need to assist in removing it.

















Also, thought you might like to see my female anatolian, Nova.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Here you go @Lil Boogie !
> View attachment 216979
> View attachment 216981
> 
> ...


How pretty!!😍. Love em all!!! What pretty girls!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All very nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

goathiker said:


> I have a very young buck this year. Breeding plan is turn him in with the girls and hope he figures it out.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Since she has miscarried before most recently last year I'm always hesitant to get too excited, but she is now 3 months along since she is due February 7th. This is Triple Share Midnight Breeze and she is bred to an elite sire J&R Spirits Ht-k Kaitai. B the picture of her is from October she's much bigger now.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> Since she has miscarried before most recently last year I'm always hesitant to get too excited, but she is now 3 months along since she is due February 7th. This is Triple Share Midnight Breeze and she is bred to an elite sire J&R Spirits Ht-k Kaitai. B the picture of her is from October she's much bigger now.


Wow!! What a gorgeous girl!!!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Wow!! What a gorgeous girl!!!


Thank you. I'm not sure she fits though with all the Nigerians.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> Thank you. I'm not sure she fits though with all the Nigerians.


You are welcome!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

I will try my girls now that they are all bred, and I have some pictures from this summer and fall I have been updating my site with for the younger ones anyway. I hope to do more posed shots in the spring like some from the spring of 2020.
First I bred four to Boon (not enough, but his daughters went to Mando this year and Mando's will be ready for him next year). Eden, Chaos, Saffy, Pandemonium


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Night was bred to Charm, Bailey, and Mandy Mae. Now he was a bad boy and jumped the fence at least once so I will have to DNA test kids on Miley and Dragonfly to make sure I didn't get a mixed kidding.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> I will try my girls now that they are all bred, and I have some pictures from this summer and fall I have been updating my site with for the younger ones anyway. I hope to do more posed shots in the spring like some from the spring of 2020.
> First I bred four to Boon (not enough, but his daughters went to Mando this year and Mando's will be ready for him next year). Eden, Chaos, Saffy, Pandemonium


Oh I love them! What beautiful girls!! I need to get new pics of all my does and doelings too.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> Night was bred to Charm, Bailey, and Mandy Mae. Now he was a bad boy and jumped the fence at least once so I will have to DNA test kids on Miley and Dragonfly to make sure I didn't get a mixed kidding.


The white doe, is she full Nubian? I love love LOVE the chocolate doe!!😍


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Mando was bred to a bunch this year. Gigi, Joelle, Laurel, Lady, Leta , Doll, Tory, Flirt, Harmony, Ellie


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Love all the brown!😍😍😍


TripleShareNubians said:


> Mando was bred to a bunch this year. Gigi, Joelle, Laurel, Lady, Leta , Doll, Tory, Flirt, Harmony, Ellie


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Mando was bred to a bunch this year cont.
Jewel and Fleur


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

I bred a couple of my older ladies and a couple of little girls to my 20/201 buckling Chase a son of Mando out or a Boon daughter Laurel. The four are Dragonfly, Miley, Ada and Missy.
I'm sick of fighting my phone so I am not including Summer who is bred to Havoc, Ice who is bred to Aldean, or Dee and Peanut my meat girls who were bred to LB.
Besides everybody's probably sick of my goats since there were so many.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Mandy May is a registered experimental which explains the ears. Bailey's color is fantastic I have one other that's kind of similar but nothing like hers. It's summer who I did not post earlier.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> I bred a couple of my older ladies and a couple of little girls to my 20/201 buckling Chase a son of Mando out or a Boon daughter Laurel. The four are Dragonfly, Miley, Ada and Missy.
> I'm sick of fighting my phone so I am not including Summer who is bred to Havoc, Ice who is bred to Aldean, or Dee and Peanut my meat girls who were bred to LB.
> Besides everybody's probably sick of my goats since there were so many.


Are you kidding me!??!?! Nubians are my favorite breed of goat! I could never get tired of seeing them!! They are all so beautiful!😍😍😍


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> Mandy May is a registered experimental which explains the ears. Bailey's color is fantastic I have one other that's kind of similar but nothing like hers. It's summer who I did not post earlier.


Oh okay. Is she part saannen? They are both gorgeous!!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

She is half UOTE="Lil Boogie, post: 2571942, member: 52500"]
Oh okay. Is she part saannen? They are both gorgeous!!
[/QUOTE]
Yes, her sire was a purebred Nubian and her dam was a beautiful sannen Daisy Mae.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

I am personally more fond of the black than the brown. Possibly cuz of my beautiful matriarch Ebony. She was solid black and gorgeous. Her only daughter is midnight Breeze. I certainly have lots of shades of brown though and lots of roan especially this year. I did get one black doeling out of 16 and I wanted to keep her. Not just because of her color but because of who her mommy was Miss Tiva, but I had to settle for just having her other daughter Joelle because the lady offered to buy two doeings if I would sell the black one and I needed the money I decided that I needed $900 more than a black doeling. Hopefully I will get some more of this year, but you just never know especially a Nubians because the color is all over the place. Just because you have something black doesn't mean that's what they'll throw nor does it mean if it's brown that it will throw Brown. My buck Nightnight and his sister Raven are black and both their parents are brown. They do have a grandmother who was black though.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> She is half UOTE="Lil Boogie, post: 2571942, member: 52500"]
> Oh okay. Is she part saannen? They are both gorgeous!!


Yes, her sire was a purebred Nubian and her dam was a beautiful sannen Daisy Mae.
[/QUOTE]
I love Sannens so much❤. I miss my Saanen doe betty! But I have two of her daughters who are both minis.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> I am personally more fond of the black than the brown. Possibly cuz of my beautiful matriarch Ebony. She was solid black and gorgeous. Her only daughter is midnight Breeze. I certainly have lots of shades of brown though and lots of roan especially this year. I did get one black doeling out of 16 and I wanted to keep her. Not just because of her color but because of who her mommy was Miss Tiva, but I had to settle for just having her other daughter Joelle because the lady offered to buy two doeings if I would sell the black one and I needed the money I decided that I needed $900 more than a black doeling. Hopefully I will get some more of this year, but you just never know especially a Nubians because the color is all over the place. Just because you have something black doesn't mean that's what they'll throw nor does it mean if it's brown that it will throw Brown. My buck Nightnight and his sister Raven are black and both their parents are brown. They do have a grandmother who was black though.


They are pretty all over the place huh!!??!😱. I love solid black Nubians. I was gonna buy one from a guy but je sold it before I got there.... Im definitely in love with darker colors on Nubians


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Okay so this morning I managed to get some bad photos lol... Ive put them in order of their due dates. Its kind of a bummer that we only have 4 bred this year but it is what it is lol. NEXT year will be totally defrint! We will have alot more does to breed!. We may wait to breed a couple of the does who are slower growers until they are 1 amd a half- to almost 2 years old so they can mature more. But we definitely will be breeding 8+ does next year!

Here's Sparrow! Aka angry mama lol..
She will be 4 months along the 16th of this month!!! This is as flat as she gets lol. This is her morning belly lol. Due date Jan-16-22
























heres Gizmo. The buck Sparrow is bred to. They had one gorgeous bucking Jan-2021 so we'll see what she has this time!










Annie didn't want me getting belly or udder pics...... I'll be trimming hoovs tomorrow or the next day so I'll get some better Annie pics then while she's on the stand. Until then these will have to do lol..

Annie will be 4 months along the 29th of this month! Due date Jan-29-22

















Just as a reminder lol..

This is Buddy. The buck Annie is bred to. Last year they had a gorgeous silver moonspoted doeling.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Heres Casper. She also didnt want me taking good pics of her....I managed to get one bad udder bump pic....
She turned 3 months along the 8th of this month! Due date Feb-8-22

























She is also bred to Gizmo.










Finally we have Scarlett! She will be a FF and I'm SO excited!! Today she turned 3 months along!!!! I need to shave her udder so yall can see her udder bump!! Due date Feb-11-22

























Here is the buck Scarlett is bred to. Wally! This will be his and her first kids so I'm very excited to see what she haves!!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Yes, her sire was a purebred Nubian and her dam was a beautiful sannen Daisy Mae.


I love Sannens so much❤. I miss my Saanen doe betty! But I have two of her daughters who are both minis.
[/QUOTE]
So have you posted pictures posted of them? Who are they bred to?

It appears I forgot to hit post, but you answered my questions anyway. She has a beautiful face but why do you call her angry mama? I like annie. She has the coloration of my Breeze but it always amazes me how very different every Nubian is. People ask me all the time how I can tell them all apart and how can you know the names for them all. Personally, don't understand why they would think I didn't. Even if I do currently have 40 of them.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

I assumed you saw my bucks when I posted about them last month, but I didn't want to take the time to do all the girls. It's really frustrating on my phone. I think the Nigerians are really cute and the minis, but I've heard too many stories about them being hard to keep in. So my friend has a mini Alpine and she's sweet. My Breeze for some reason seems to be awfully small I'm hoping she will go ahead and grow this year. I tried to remind myself she was born out of season since she was born July 19th and most of my kiddings are usually from the the middle of January to March and then there's always a few in April or May though there won't be any made this year nope no way no long kidding seasons.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@TripleShareNubians
My two minis are still doelings. I wont be breeding them untill the end of next year.

Here they are! These are pics back when they were 2 weeks old?..

Betsy is the Sable and Grace is the cream


















@TripleShareNubians I call Sparrow that nick name because she is so mean LOL. She is the most mean mama ive ever seen lol. Always hitting anything and everything that crosses her path LOL


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> I assumed you saw my books cuz I posted about them last month, but I didn't want to take the time to do all the girls. It's really frustrating on my phone. I think the Nigerians are really cute and the minis, but I've heard too many stories about them being hard to keep in. So my friend has a mini Alpine and she's sweet. My Breeze for some reason seems to be awfully small I'm hoping she will go ahead and grow this year. I tried to remind myself she was born out of season since she was born July 19th and most of my kiddings are usually from the the middle of January to March and then there's always a few in April or May though there won't be any made this year nope no way no long kidding seasons.





TripleShareNubians said:


> I assumed you saw my books cuz I posted about them last month, but I didn't want to take the time to do all the girls. It's really frustrating on my phone. I think the Nigerians are really cute and the minis, but I've heard too many stories about them being hard to keep in. So my friend has a mini Alpine and she's sweet. My Breeze for some reason seems to be awfully small I'm hoping she will go ahead and grow this year. I tried to remind myself she was born out of season since she was born July 19th and most of my kiddings are usually from the the middle of January to March and then there's always a few in April or May though there won't be any made this year nope no way no long kidding seasons.


My Nigerians and minis never get out. I have electric fence so touching it is a no no lol. Ive never had any issues with keeping them in. Even when I didn't have hot wire.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

We were going to skip breeding this year to allow my strength to improve. But my son decided to take the lead and get just the lamanchas bred and our FF mini saanen. So Kimchi had work to do. Bred and hopefully took are, lamanchas
Nora (pictured grazing)
Willa (first pic)
Frances (black and white spots)
Journey (blackbhead, white body)
And Cassandra our mini Saanen. (Pictured with my grandson) Her mom was our Nikkta and I know she will impress us!! 
We will pull blood in a week to see who took and who didn't. 
Last picture is Kimchi, the buck everyone was bred to.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

How cute! Is Nora the girl in your profile pic?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

happybleats said:


> We were going to skip breeding this year to allow my strength to improve. But my son decided to take the lead and get just the lamanchas bred and our FF mini saanen. So Kimchi had work to do. Bred and hopefully took are, lamanchas
> Nora (pictured grazing)
> Willa (first pic)
> Frances (black and white spots)
> ...


That pic of them together is adorable!❤. They should make some pretty babies!! I love Lamanchas. We currently have one mini Lamancha who we are trying to find a good home for. She is as wild as ill get out.. That's one of the reasons why we are rehomeing her. We have tried and tried and just doesn't trust us. Im hoping to find her a home with one other goat so she wont get bullied like she does here.. Id love to ad a ADGA mini Mancha doe this spring but we shall see.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All are looking great.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> All are looking great.


Thanks!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Beautiful goaties everyone! 

@Lil Boogie, Annie's rump always catches my eye - love the length and nearly prefect angle!!😍


TripleShareNubians said:


> I think the Nigerians are really cute and the minis, but I've heard too many stories about them being hard to keep in.


I never have problems containing my NDs. We even use plain 2"x4" welded wire for our does. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> @TripleShareNubians
> My two minis are still doelings. I wont be breeding them untill the end of next year.
> 
> Here they are! These are pics back when they were 2 weeks old?..
> ...


They are seriously cute! By the way I assume you figured out that that should have said bucks not books. Voice typing LOL


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

happybleats said:


> We were going to skip breeding this year to allow my strength to improve. But my son decided to take the lead and get just the lamanchas bred and our FF mini saanen. So Kimchi had work to do. Bred and hopefully took are, lamanchas
> Nora (pictured grazing)
> Willa (first pic)
> Frances (black and white spots)
> ...


As a Nubian lover I have a bit of trouble adjusting to lamanchas they just look like something's missing all the time to me but they are kind of cute and yours are nice. Good luck with your kiddings.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

TripleShareNubians said:


> I have a bit of trouble adjusting to launches they just look like something's missing all the time


Lol..the tiny ear thing does throw some people off lol. But I just love them. ❤


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Beautiful goaties everyone!
> 
> @Lil Boogie, Annie's rump always catches my eye - love the length and nearly prefect angle!!😍


I really hope she gives me a nice buckling that takes after her body. Id be very happy😍


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> They are seriously cute! By the way I assume you figured out that that should have said bucks not books. Voice typing LOL


Thank you! And yes I did lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

36 days away from Sparrows due date!!!!! She will be 4 months along the 16 of this month!!!!!! I am ready for babies!!!!!!!!

Scarlett turned 3 months along on the 11th!!!!!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> 36 days away from Sparrows due date!!!!! She will be 4 months along the 16 of this month!!!!!! I am ready for babies!!!!!!!!
> 
> Scarlett turned 3 months along on the 11th!!!!!


yeah 😊. Here's to a good kidding season with no problems. That's wishful thinking with as many as I'm going to kid but I'm going to hope. I'm with you on getting closer at least to being ready I ordered the new mastitis vaccine to start giving mine because you have to give it at 5 weeks out and two weeks out so I have to start giving it really soon here. You're going to beat me this year because I didn't want a kid for a long time so I held my January girls to breed them for February so my first ones due February 3rd. So do you do the heated barrels or how do you deal with early kids I have heated barrels and a heated kid room I installed one of those radiant heaters cuz I have a number of them since I pull babies from most of mine actually. So well I get excited to see the babies and the results of my breedings. I am far from ready for all the work that it takes to raise that many bottle kids and milk on top of my job. You will have to post pictures!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> yeah 😊. Here's to a good kidding season with no problems. That's wishful thinking with as many as I'm going to kid but I'm going to hope. I'm with you on getting closer at least to being ready I ordered the new mastitis vaccine to start giving mine because you have to give it at 5 weeks out and two weeks out so I have to start giving it really soon here. You're going to beat me this year because I didn't want a kid for a long time so I held my January girls to breed them for February so my first ones due February 3rd. So do you do the heated barrels or how do you deal with early kids I have heated barrels and a heated kid room I installed one of those radiant heaters cuz I have a number of them since I pull babies from most of mine actually. So well I get excited to see the babies and the results of my breedings. I am far from ready for all the work that it takes to raise that many bottle kids and milk on top of my job. You will have to post pictures!


I need to get all my kidding stuff ready too. I have to get new towels and stuff.

I do not have anything to heat them with. We have a green house. I pull babies too so when I pull babies from mom I just put the in the green house🤪

Today I have to get Sparrow copper and CD&T the day after tomorrow. Also, today I have to get some of my other goats copper and hoov trims so yay lol..


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> yeah 😊. Here's to a good kidding season with no problems. That's wishful thinking with as many as I'm going to kid but I'm going to hope. I'm with you on getting closer at least to being ready I ordered the new mastitis vaccine to start giving mine because you have to give it at 5 weeks out and two weeks out so I have to start giving it really soon here. You're going to beat me this year because I didn't want a kid for a long time so I held my January girls to breed them for February so my first ones due February 3rd. So do you do the heated barrels or how do you deal with early kids I have heated barrels and a heated kid room I installed one of those radiant heaters cuz I have a number of them since I pull babies from most of mine actually. So well I get excited to see the babies and the results of my breedings. I am far from ready for all the work that it takes to raise that many bottle kids and milk on top of my job. You will have to post pictures!


You will have to bomb me with pictures as well LOL


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> I need to get all my kidding stuff ready too. I have to get new towels and stuff.
> 
> I do not have anything to heat them with. We have a green house. I pull babies too so when I pull babies from mom I just put the in the green house🤪
> 
> Today I have to get Sparrow copper and CD&T the day after tomorrow. Also, today I have to get some of my other goats copper and hoov trims so yay lol..


So what is this Sparrow copper? I give cd&t and multimin 90. I just ordered a couple more bags of my dura firm concept paid mineral they go through it like water at this point in their pregnancies.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> I need to get all my kidding stuff ready too. I have to get new towels and stuff.
> 
> I do not have anything to heat them with. We have a green house. I pull babies too so when I pull babies from mom I just put the in the green house🤪
> 
> Today I have to get Sparrow copper and CD&T the day after tomorrow. Also, today I have to get some of my other goats copper and hoov trims so yay lol..


I buy bags of rags from like my local DAV store or goodwill. The things they get can't sell for grade in the kidding room between that paper towels and my hair dryers I'm good to go. Most of the time I just use the heated barrels and the kid room but the radiant heaters there for weeks like when we got negative 24 last winter for a week. Yeah I've been going through and making sure I've got all my meds and bought up and the things I need and of course I go online supply to get my milking stuff and then I have to buy needles cuz they sell 100 needles for $9.99 and I go through several hundred giving vaccines and stuff. I already ordered my vaccines the mfo solution for another birth and three days I had to order 13 bottles this year, bottle of spectogard and goat electrolytes.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> I buy bags of rags from like my local DAV store or goodwill. The things they get can't sell for grade in the kidding room between that paper towels and my hair dryers I'm good to go. Most of the time I just use the heated barrels and the kid room but the radiant heaters there for weeks like when we got negative 24 last winter for a week. Yeah I've been going through and making sure I've got all my meds and bought up and the things I need and of course I go online supply to get my milking stuff and then I have to buy needles cuz they sell 100 needles for $9.99 and I go through several hundred giving vaccines and stuff. I already ordered my vaccines the mfo solution for another birth and three days I had to order 13 bottles this year, bottle of spectogard and goat electrolytes.


Ohh I never thought to go to Goodwill!!!!!! That's a great idea! I need to get towels ... I don't have a single one for kidding lol ... I already thrown away all my ones from last year..


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Pics!!!! Got some of Annie too!!!!!! Dec-14-2021

Sparrow and Annies bellies have gotten deeper. So they look smaller from this angle. I was giving them copper and hoov trims today and felt baby kicks on Sparrow and Annie!

Sparrow. We are 35 days from Sparrows due date!
I did go ahead and shave her udder so I can watch it develop. This pic is before I shaved it though.


















Annie! She is due Jan-29-2022!!!
I'm thinking twins now.....I felt a baby kicking me but also thought I felt something more in her mid to upper belly. Not long till we find out though! Sorry about the pics....she was standing weird lol.... And she has hay flecks on her back lol

















Casper! She is due Feb-8-2022!
I'm kinda thinking two? She has a very deep belly so it's hard to tell...


















Finally Scarlett! She is due Feb-11-2022!! She has a lil udder bump! You can't see it well but you sure can feel it!!!!!!
This girl is already miserable..😳. I'm actually thinking maybe trips on her. Or maybe twins. I'm leaning towards trips though.. she is A LOT more bigger then she looks in this pic. I promise! Also, please do forgive the mess in the background......


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Getting close! I had to laugh seeing all the spotted udder bumps. They're going to have patterned udders!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Ohh I never thought to go to Goodwill!!!!!! That's a great idea! I need to get towels ... I don't have a single one for kidding lol ... I already thrown away all my ones from last year..


It's a good source of that and sometimes like old flannel sheets they work really good to absorb pee. I use towels flannel sheets and those small fleece lap type blankets you can get for like $2.50-$5.00 from Walmart. I buy black towels to put in my pack and play in the house and use whatever when they are in the little dog pen. The small blankets are extra nice because even when they're wet they don't make the kids cold plus they dry really fast after washing. It usually takes me about 3 days or so yo get them solidly on the bucket. I'd rather do extra laundry and have them close then have to go out every few hours when I'm not at work those first few days while I'm giving colostrum and getting them started. Especially if they're born early in the week. Once I start kidding season and I have to milk and feed babies and take care of everything my days start around 3:30 and don't get done till 11. So I keep them in a pack and play and then let them out in a little dog pen while I work with them on the bucket. Once they're on the bucket they move out to the kid room. . I still need to get a big bunch of paper towels though this year. I usually stock up on those little blankets when they clearance them at the end of winter or after Christmas.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> It's a good source of that and sometimes like old flannel sheets they work really good to absorb pee. I use towels flannel sheets and those small fleece lap type blankets you can get for like $2.50-$5.00 from Walmart. I buy black towels to put in my pack and play in the house and use whatever when they are in the little dog pen. The small blankets are extra nice because even when they're wet they don't make the kids cold plus they dry really fast after washing. It usually takes me about 3 days or so yo get them solidly on the bucket. I'd rather do extra laundry and have them close then have to go out every few hours when I'm not at work those first few days while I'm giving colostrum and getting them started. Especially if they're born early in the week. Once I start kidding season and I have to milk and feed babies and take care of everything my days start around 3:30 and don't get done till 11. So I keep them in a pack and play and then let them out in a little dog pen while I work with them on the bucket. Once they're on the bucket they move out to the kid room. . I still need to get a big bunch of paper towels though this year. I usually stock up on those little blankets when they clearance them at the end of winter or after Christmas.


Ill have to look in to them!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Getting close! I had to laugh seeing all the spotted udder bumps. They're going to have patterned udders!


Yes we are!!!!! I know right?? I can't wait to see Scarletts FF udder in full bloom! And see Casper's 2F udder!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Morning baby bumps!
Sparrow









Scarlett....that face lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Tonight at feeding I felt Sparrows baby again! I can tell she is sooo over being pregnant lol....she is a moany pony lol..😆


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Annies baby is VERY active today😳. I need to get pics tonight of all the girls......


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

I will ask in the right thread did you get any pictures? It was dark when I got home but I thought of you taking pictures and thought I wish I could get a few.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

@Lil Boogie it's obviously dark when I get home and it doesn't help that breeze is black, but this is the dough that I bred AI and she's not due until like February 5th. My finger span is 9 in so she's over 9 in out both directions and she's just huge. She's not as thrilled as I am. I will try to get a picture in the daylight this weekend. Did you get any pictures taken?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> @Lil Boogie it's obviously dark when I get home and it doesn't help that breeze is black, but this is the dough that I bred AI and she's not due until like February 7th. My finger span is 9 in so she's over 9 in out both directions and she's just huge. She's not as thrilled as I am. I will try to get a picture in the daylight this weekend. Did you get any pictures taken?


Wow shes so big already!!! Yoy def need to get so.e daylight pics!! Also, yes I did! I need to post them lol. Ill do that in a bit!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@TripleShareNubians @Dandy Hill Farm

Here's pics!

Annie. She is carrying very low......I'm convinced she will have two ......maybe that's just wishful thinking lol. One more month to go till babies!!! Also in the first pic if you look very close to where her belly button is you can actually see there is a baby pushing down the middle of her belly. I felt of it to be sure and yep, there was a baby moving around in there!

























Sparrow. No udder pics.... Sorry. She also is carrying pretty low as you can kinda see? her sides have little gapes where the baby (babies?) Is weighing her belly down. She and Annie both have VERY active babies!

















Casper as usual didn't want me getting close to her.....so this is all you get lol. Plus you can see a behind view of Sparrow in this first pic!

























Scarlett....somehow I thought I took more pics of her....


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@MellonFriend what do you think on Annie? I'm betting two


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Lil Boogie said:


> @MellonFriend what do you think on Annie? I'm betting two


Yep, I say two too. I see that little baby moving around in there! That is the most awesome thing to see. It's like, Yay! They're alive in there! 😃

Sorry I lost track of this thread, for some reason I seemed to have stopped getting alerts for it. 🤔


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Yep, I say two too. I see that little baby moving around in there! That is the most awesome thing to see. It's like, Yay! They're alive in there! 😃
> 
> Sorry I lost track of this thread, for some reason I seemed to have stopped getting alerts for it. 🤔


It really is! And I seem to not get alerts for a lot of threads now!

What's your bet on the other 3 girls? On how many they'll have.

I bet- Annie two. Sparrow two. Scarlett 2-3. Casper 1.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Wow shes so big already!!! Yoy def need to get so.e daylight pics!! Also, yes I did! I need to post them lol. Ill do that in a bit!


I was wrong she's due the 5th but that's only 2 days all within the window. It's easy to get confused I have 10 of them do in a week on the third one the 5th a couple of the 7th and then five of them on the 8th or 9th. So needless to say it's going to be a crazy week. I'm going to be bottle feeding 24/7 I think I'm going to have to take a few days off.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Wow shes so big already!!! Yoy def need to get so.e daylight pics!! Also, yes I did! I need to post them lol. Ill do that in a bit!


I was wrong she's due the 5th but that's only 2 days all within the window. It's easy to get confused I have 10 of them do in a week on the third one the 5th a couple of the 7th and then five of them on the 8th or 9th. So needless to say it's going to be a crazy week. I'm going to be bottle feeding 24/7 I think I'm going to have to take a few days off.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> @TripleShareNubians @Dandy Hill Farm
> 
> Here's pics!
> 
> ...


Annie really is carrying low. I have a couple that do that, and I have a couple that just get deeper and wider throughout and it's hard to tell. Your goats are pretty, but are their differences in size. I am excited to see them with udder in milk.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Pretty girls!! Love all the baby bumps!! @Lil Boogie, I'm guessing that everyone (expect Casper) will have buck/doe twins and Casper will have a lil doeling for you. 🥰


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> Annie really is carrying low. I have a couple that do that, and I have a couple that just get deeper and wider throughout and it's hard to tell. Your goats are pretty, but are their differences in size. I am excited to see them with udder in milk.


Idk but personally I like deep bellies a lot lol.

Yes there is a big difference in all their sizes. I can't wait to see what their udders look like! This will be Sparrow and Casper's 2nd kiddings. Sparrow kidded here but Casper came to me a couple days after she had kidded and lost the kid. Annie has kidded once before with the lady I got her from. I have no idea what her udder will look like so that's a guessing game.. And this is Scarletts FF. I know not to expect too much from a FF so just hoping for some nice teats. we will have to see! Sparrow and Casper were great milkers for FF's so I'm very excited to get to see what they produce, and what their udders look like this year!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Pretty girls!! Love all the baby bumps!! @Lil Boogie, I'm guessing that everyone (expect Casper) will have buck/doe twins and Casper will have a lil doeling for you. 🥰


That sounds great!!!! I realllyyyyy hope Annie has a nice buckling for me to retain!!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Lil Boogie said:


> It really is! And I seem to not get alerts for a lot of threads now!
> 
> What's your bet on the other 3 girls? On how many they'll have.
> 
> I bet- Annie two. Sparrow two. Scarlett 2-3. Casper 1.


Hmm... Definitely two for Sparrow. I'm saying three for Scarlet and one for Casper. I think Sparrow will have a buck and a doe, Annie will have two girls, Scarlett will have two bucks and one doe and Casper will have a single buckling. 😙


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Lil Boogie said:


> That sounds great!!!! I realllyyyyy hope Annie has a nice buckling for me to retain!!


Oh if that's the case then I will hope for at least one buckling from Annie!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Oh if that's the case then I will hope for at least one buckling from Annie!


Watch her only have girls LOL


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Hmm... Definitely two for Sparrow. I'm saying three for Scarlet and one for Casper. I think Sparrow will have a buck and a doe, Annie will have two girls, Scarlett will have two bucks and one doe and Casper will have a single buckling. 😙


As long as they are healthy, I'm happy!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Idk but personally I like deep bellies a lot lol.
> 
> Yes there is a big difference in all their sizes. I can't wait to see what their udders look like! This will be Sparrow and Casper's 2nd kiddings. Sparrow kidded here but Casper came to me a couple days after she had kidded and lost the kid. Annie has kidded once before with the lady I got her from. I have no idea what her udder will look like so that's a guessing game.. And this is Scarletts FF. I know not to expect too much from a FF so just hoping for some nice teats. we will have to see! Sparrow and Casper were great milkers for FF's so I'm very excited to get to see what they produce, and what their udders look like this year!


It sounds like we are both waiting with great anticipation to see udders. I have many first fresheners and second fresheners this year. First fresheners from both of my new bucks that I brought in (one from I herd that's had three of the last four national champions one of which is his aunt the 3xNC, and another heard with fantastic animals that do well at Nationals Thunder Ridge), and second fresheners from my buck whose mom had Reserve best utter at Nationals and whose sire's mom had the best utter in 2018. I am so excited to see these, and the few babies that I bred because some of them are actually my second generation. I can't wait to see how they turn out and if what I did breeding wise worked. Then I have the terrible job of culling my herd. Here's hoping we both see beautiful things.🤞


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> It sounds like we are both waiting with great anticipation to see udders. I have many first fresheners and second fresheners this year. First fresheners from both of my new bucks that I brought in (one from I herd that's had the last three national champions one of which is his aunt, and another heard with fantastic animals that do well at Nationals Thunder Ridge), and second fresheners from my buck whose mom had Reserve best utter at Nationals and whose sire's mom had the best utter in 2018. I am so excited to see these, and the few babies that I bred because some of them are actually my second generation. I can't wait to see how they turn out and if what I did breeding wise worked. Then I have the terrible job of culling my herd. Here's hoping we both see beautiful things.🤞


Amen to that!! I hope all the gals surprise us!!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Amen to that!! I hope all the gals surprise us!!


I hope we both are excited and it's happy. Here's to healthy first!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> I hope we both are excited and it's happy. Here's to healthy first!


Yessss!!!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

I lost my first doe last year and I hope I don't lose any this year only lost one kid last year but I lost a doe with him though two lived.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> I lost my first doe last year and I hope I don't lose any this year only lost one kid last year but I lost a doe with him though two lived.


Aww man😔... Ive lost a lot of goats in the past....... One is too many..


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Oh unfortunately I too have lost more than I like, but this is the only one I lost in labor and I've always wondered if in trying to get the triplets dealt with I'm the one that caused her to bleed out or if she would have any way because of it I don't knowOTE="Lil Boogie, post: 2573950, member: 52500"]
Aww man😔... Ive lost a lot of goats in the past....... One is too many..
[/QUOTE]


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

My friend and I sadly wonder how many will have to die for us to learn everything we need to know. I'm just glad so many people who have come before me have shared what they have learned.. that is one of the reasons I love to read other people's posts and on sites like the backyard herds I did the thread asking other people's to share what they have learned to help others. I just started a basic one about pregnancy like that this last week. Not that I've killed tons or anything but like you said one is too many and there are things that if I had only known maybe I could have reacted sooner like the fact that I caught in tarotoxemia the first time but I didn't know that you had to be on guard 2 weeks later cuz it can come back and I had real issues with the two doings I bought they were only a few weeks old and when the one sister died the other one quit she wouldn't eat or do anything. So I lost too because one was sick because I didn't know to pay attention after 2 weeks for something that would reoccur. Or that you need to watch a buck pee at least once a week to make sure that you're not getting any problems. Of course I don't really have the issues I did when I first started because I've learned a lot more about minerals and feeding and everything else. Unfortunately echo he was part of that curve. Then they're the ones you lose to old age and they die of something and no matter what you do you can't help them.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

@Lil Boogie okay here are the daylight pictures that you requested the black is Breeze and she's due February 5th Sassy's the blue roan and Ddd is the meat goat and they're due February 10th. Chaos just gets deeper and deeper she's the brown doe in the barn and she isn't too until mid-March. It gives you a fair idea how big a few of my girls are getting.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Fern due January 19 bred to a mini Nubian.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Clover and Daisy due March 30. Bred to mini Nubian.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

The mini Nubian buck.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> @Lil Boogie okay here are the daylight pictures that you requested the black is Breeze and she's due February 5th Sassy's the blue roan and Ddd is the meat goat and they're due February 10th. Chaos just gets deeper and deeper she's the brown doe in the barn and she isn't too until mid-March. It gives you a fair idea how big a few of my girls are getting.


Breeze looks like my Annie!! Great looking gals there! I'm guessing 3 for Breeze, 2 for Sassy and 2 big kids for Ddd!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

double j said:


> Fern due January 19 bred to a mini Nubian.
> View attachment 217685
> View attachment 217686


Lookin big!!! I still bet two though! We shall see lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

double j said:


> Clover and Daisy due March 30. Bred to mini Nubian.
> View attachment 217687


They should have some pretty babies!!



double j said:


> The mini Nubian buck.
> View attachment 217688


What a ham LOL


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Breeze looks like my Annie!! Great looking gals there! I'm guessing 3 for Breeze, 2 for Sassy and 2 big kids for Ddd!


I would love to get at least three from Breeze though it's not real likely giving her heritage she's probably going to have two but it wouldn't be nice considering how much that AI breeding ended up costing me since it's the only one that took. Deedee had triplets last year sassy is a coming three-year-old who had twins last year have no idea what she'll do this year and Chaos normally has triplets she's had three sets of triplets and a set of twins I just hope there are some girls in the triplet she said two triplet sets that were all bucklings.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Breeze looks like my Annie!! Great looking gals there! I'm guessing 3 for Breeze, 2 for Sassy and 2 big kids for Ddd!


She does look a bit like your Annie at least being black and white her mother was Ebony and she was solid black a beautiful doe miss her so much. Breeze is her only daughter that I have. This photo was in early November she's much bigger now.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> She does look a bit like your Annie at least being black and white her mother was Ebony and she was solid black a beautiful doe miss her so much. Breeze is her only daughter that I have. This photo was in early November she's much bigger now.


What a gorgeous doe!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> I would love to get at least three from Breeze though it's not real likely giving her heritage she's probably going to have two but it wouldn't be nice considering how much that AI breeding ended up costing me since it's the only one that took. Deedee had triplets last year sassy is a coming three-year-old who had twins last year have no idea what she'll do this year and Chaos normally has triplets she's had three sets of triplets and a set of twins I just hope there are some girls in the triplet she said two triplet sets that were all bucklings.


Meybe it'll be a doe year!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> What a gorgeous doe!


Thank you. I think she's beautiful too though her mother was stunning. This was her first freshening udder I can't wait to see her as a second freshener.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> Thank you. I think she's beautiful too though her mother was stunning. This was her first freshening udder I can't wait to see her as a second freshener.


Ohh that's a nice FF udder right there!! Definitely can't wait to see her F2 udder!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Sooo only 29 days to go till we have babies!! I'm Soo pumped to see Sparrows F2 udder and of course, the kids lol!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@Dandy Hill Farm


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Sooo only 29 days to go till we have babies!! I'm Soo pumped to see Sparrows F2 udder and of course, the kids lol!!


🧐


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

So this afternoon I figured why not get the girls on the stand. I didn't get any pics of Annie because she was being a drama queen and wanted to try to fall off the stand....So I had my hand on her holding her up......she is a heavy goat😳.

But anyway! Got a couple pics of the other 3 girls!

Sparrow. Her baby is bouncing around in there! It sure is active! I didn't get a baby bump pic because I was too mesmerized by feeling her baby moving around lol.. I will shave her udder better and the back of her legs next month. 28 days to go! Also, she has an adorable white strip down the middle of her udder!!😍
















Right in front of her teats is where the baby was hanging out lol








-------------------------------------------------------------------

Scarlett. You can't see it well but she has the cutest little udder bump ever!
































-------------------------------------------------------------------

Casper. I'm definitely thinking one in her. But we will have to see


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> So this afternoon I figured why not get the girls on the stand. I didn't get any pics of Annie because she was being a drama queen and wanted to try to fall off the stand....So I had my hand on her holding her up......she is a heavy goat😳.
> 
> But anyway! Got a couple pics of the other 3 girls!
> 
> ...


The black and white teat is interesting.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> The black and white teat is interesting.


I know right? Lol. I love it!!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

They're looking good!

Every time I see a pic of Casper's udder, I think that she looks so lopsided. Then I see the teat when I look closer😆


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> They're looking good!
> 
> Every time I see a pic of Casper's udder, I think that she looks so lopsided. Then I see the teat when I look closer😆


Thanks! Haha🤣🤣 I love her multi colored teats!!😍


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Well only 27 days to go till we have Sparrow babies! I'm very excited to see what she has!

I'll definitely be pulling her babies and milk her. Griffin, her first baby she has was a trouble maker.. he chewed on her left teat and made it bleed alot.. so I had to pull him and milk her. She was an amazing milker and her teat healed up nicely so I'm definitely not wanting that to happen again..lol. I will honestly probably pull all of my babies.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

We shall see though lol


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

@Lil Boogie you you are certainly excited or impatient counting down the days.
I will be pulling all of mine except for the meat goats. So most of the boys will leave to the sale barn almost immediately this year I'm not dealing with it. If people want bucklings this year they better speak up in that first period for the next sale barn date because I can do just fine with the sale barn they won't take up my milk or my time and effort. Too many people want to Buckling in the fall they don't even want to pay for it then so not for me. Unless it's one I'm keeping for myself and I only have plans on aBoon son this year or one from my AI breeding.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> @Lil Boogie you you are certainly excited or impatient counting down the days.
> I will be pulling all of mine except for the meat goats. So most of the boys will leave to the sale barn almost immediately this year I'm not dealing with it. If people want bucklings this year they better speak up in that first period for the next sale barn date because I can do just fine with the sale barn they won't take up my milk or my time and effort. Too many people want to Buckling in the fall they don't even want to pay for it then so not for me. Unless it's one I'm keeping for myself and I only have plans on aBoon son this year or one from my AI breeding.


I am a very patient person lol... You have to be to be in my shoes......... But on the excited part, YES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> I am a very patient person lol... You have to be to be in my shoes......... But on the excited part, YES!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm giving you a hat, but you're just a few weeks ahead of me about 3 weeks out I'll start getting really excited too right now I'm still locked into the preparation mode. Once I get into January I can start getting excited about the first week of february. It's a weird year for me cuz usually I'm kidding by the second week of January so it's odd to meet have to wait till February 3rd give or take. I may lute her the previous weekend, but I doubt it. I don't like to change things by more than a day or two so it's too soon. I have to be there for her kidding so I'm not sure yet


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> I'm giving you a hat, but you're just a few weeks ahead of me about 3 weeks out I'll start getting really excited too right now I'm still locked into the preparation mode. Once I get into January I can start getting excited about the first week of february. It's a weird year for me cuz usually I'm kidding by the second week of January so it's odd to meet have to wait till February 3rd give or take. I may lute her the previous weekend, but I doubt it. I don't like to change things by more than a day or two so it's too soon. I have to be there for her kidding so I'm not sure yet


Ohh okay. When's her due date?


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Ohh okay. When's her due date?


She is due February 3rd. Unfortunately that's a Thursday. I try to make it so that the girls that I need to be on top of can either be looted on a weekend or would naturally be due then. I try not to change things more than a day or two I'm a little paranoid. I will likely just let nature take its course hope that she makes it to the weekend. I have to save my days off I hope for the next week when I have so many due. But I do have to be there so I'm still struggling.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> She is due February 3rd. Unfortunately that's a Thursday. I try to make it so that the girls that I need to be on top of can either be looted on a weekend or would naturally be due then. I try not to change things more than a day or two I'm a little paranoid. I will likely just let nature take its course hope that she makes it to the weekend. I have to save my days off I hope for the next week when I have so many due. But I do have to be there so I'm still struggling.


Ohhh okay. I hope you get things figured out!!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Ohhh okay. I hope you get things figured out!!


Thanks. I will but it'll determine the whole lot more on what she looks like and what's going on a whole lot closer to the actual day. I do wish I had a history with her because like her half sister always kids 2 days early and Flirt is always a couple of days late. It's nice once you get to know a doe


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

😭😭😭 My beautiful Doll (AI daughter of My Enchanted Acres Leading Man) is dead and her kids due in February with her. 😭 😭
She was fine when I was at the vet waiting and petting her. Then we moved less than 100yards to the other barn. Opened the door and she was dead on the floor. My heart is 💔
No symptoms perfectly healthy yearling by all appearances. The vet could only speculate a heart attack for something to have killed her that quickly with no other apparent symptoms or cause


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> 😭😭😭 My beautiful Doll (AI daughter of My Enchanted Acres Leading Man) is dead and her kids due in February with her. 😭 😭
> She was fine when I was at the vet waiting and petting her. Then we moved less than 100yards to the other barn. Opened the door and she was dead on the floor. My heart is 💔
> No symptoms perfectly healthy yearling by all appearances. The vet could only speculate a heart attack for something to have killed her that quickly with no other apparent symptoms or cause


Omg! I'm sooooo sorry! That's so strange something happened out of the blue like that😭😭😭😭😭😭😭. Why did you have her at the vet? I'm very sorry.....😭😭😭😭😭😭😭😭


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Rests peace my beautiful Doll.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Omg! I'm sooooo sorry! That's so strange something happened out of the blue like that😭😭😭😭😭😭😭. Why did you have her at the vet? I'm very sorry.....😭😭😭😭😭😭😭😭


I took four of them for ultrasounds.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> I took four of them for ultrasounds.


Did this happen right after the ultrasound?


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

No. I had to wait like 35 minutes or so when I first got there so I was actually in the trailer petting them and then I got out and asked her about some Ivermectin and she wanted me to move over by the other Barn which is less than 100 yards away because that's where the ultrasound machine was. Somewhere between me getting out of the trailer and driving that less than a hundred yards she dropped dead.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> No. I had to wait like 35 minutes or so when I first got there so I was actually in the trailer petting them and then I got out and asked her about some biomectrine and she wanted me to move over by the other Barn which is less than 100 yards away because that's where the ultrasound machine was. Somewhere between me getting out of the trailer and driving that less than a hundred yards she dropped dead


Im very sorry..😭 she was a gorgeous doe❤.........rest in peace girl❤..


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

So a couple days ago I took the time to give Sparrow a lil trim lol.... I shaved ger udder and trimmed the hair on the back of her legs because it would hide her lil udder bump.
Here it was this morning!

























Heres Scarlett this morning as well lol..


























Here is the onlg two pics of Annie I got lol....

















And the only pic of Casper I got.. :/


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

💕 Love all the baby bumps! 💕
Sparrow has really good teat size for an ND!! 😁

So sorry for your losses, @TripleShareNubians. 🌹💐🌹


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> 💕 Love all the baby bumps! 💕
> Sparrow has really good teat size for an ND!! 😁


Yeah and shes not even in milk!😍


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Fern is over it. She has been lazy all day. 27 more day to go.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> Rests peace my beautiful Doll.


I'm so sorry. She was beautiful


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

double j said:


> Fern is over it. She has been lazy all day. 27 more day to go.
> View attachment 218108


What a lazy mama!!!!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> Rests peace my beautiful Doll.


Oh no! I’m so sorry!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Triple Share FL She's a Doll (AI) on a better day this last summer at about 16 months, and a picture from 4 months old. I'm sorry to keep posting but I'm having trouble adjusting to the abruptness of this and she will be missed. I also thought she deserved a better memorial picture than dead on the floor of a trailer. 😭 🌈


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

She was beautiful. I'm sorry that you lost her. It's very hard when things happen so quickly.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> She was beautiful. I'm sorry that you lost her. It's very hard when things happen so quickly.


It's brutal when you struggle to save one and you can't, but it's incredibly sad and hard to figure out when you abruptly lose a young pregnant doe for no apparent reason even the vet can't see any reason other than she must have had a heart attack. You just keep wondering how did that happen what happened. The only thing I can console myself with is if she had a bad heart she wouldn't have survived kidding anyway, but it really doesn't make it any easier.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> Triple Share FL She's a Doll (AI) on a better day this last summer at about 16 months, and a picture from 4 months old. I'm sorry to keep posting but I'm having trouble adjusting to the abruptness of this and she will be missed. I also thought she deserved a better memorial picture than dead on the floor of a trailer. 😭 🌈


I'm very sorry...😭. She was a beautiful doe..🥺🥺. I'm sure you gave her the best life she could ask for♥💔. She was very loved and she knew it. I'm really sorry buddy.....🥺🥺 Sometimes........things that shouldn't happen, happen..... And it hurts when they do..💔💔


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very well said everyone. 🤗


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Owwwe Sparrows udder hath grew over night😍. In the top portion!!! Also, her belly has dropped too

Apparently Annie and Casper didn't want me to get good pics of them...... Yay lol.... So No pics of Annie and only 1 of Casper with Sparrow and Scarlett...sorry..
Only 3 weeks and 1 day to go!!!😍😍😍😍❤❤

























Three preggo gals hangin out lol









Scarlet lol... This is the only pic I got of her because everyone was interrupting me while taking pics lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Heres more pics!!! I shaved Scarletts udder bump😍😍. Annie has filled a lil more in the udder but not much. Casper hasn't filled anymore either. I trimmed Caspers udder but did not shave it nor did I shave Annie's. I had to hold Caspe leg because she wouldnt pet me get an over back view of her belly lol..

More pics of Sparrow!! Ill post a video later of her babu moving around😍








If You look closely you can see her baby bulging out😍😋😋😋









Annie. I could feel her baby too!

























And Casper. Too soon to feel anything on her or Scarlett.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Anddd Scarlett!!!!

































Lovin her FF udder already!😍😍
Before the shave








After the shave!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@Dandy Hill Farm @TripleShareNubians @MellonFriend


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

http://imgur.com/a/wwDcwxJ


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Oh my goodness!! How adorable!! I always love seeing and feeling the babies move around, it's so amazing! 😍😍


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Oh my goodness!! How adorable!! I always love seeing and feeling the babies move around, it's so amazing! 😍😍


I know right?!?!???!!!!😍😍😍😍😍


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@Dandy Hill Farm any updates on your gals?


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Owwwe Sparrows udder hath grew over night😍. In the top portion!!! Also, her belly has dropped too
> 
> Apparently Annie and Casper didn't want me to get good pics of them...... Yay lol.... So No pics of Annie and only 1 of Casper with Sparrow and Scarlett...sorry..
> Only 3 weeks and 1 day to go!!!😍😍😍😍❤❤
> ...


So who is the cute little brown and white face in the background?


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

So I hope everyone had a good christmas. I put a new roof on my kid Barn. My sister gave me a new impact driver which I used along with the metal I have been collecting from our local company that sells cover sheets at $0.50 a sheet you just have to be there at the right time and work on getting colors that match eventually. Then I knelt down later in the afternoon to pet Miley and Joelle only to look up and see Mandy May looking down at me chewing her cud like what you doing on top of the round bale. How she gets her pregnant self up there I don't know but she does.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> So who is the cute little brown and white face in the background?


That would be Betsy lol. She is one of my mini Saanens


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> So I hope everyone had a good christmas. I put a new roof on my kid Barn. My sister gave me a new impact driver which I used along with the metal I have been collecting from our local company that sells cover sheets at $0.50 a sheet you just have to be there at the right time and work on getting colors that match eventually. Then I knelt down later in the afternoon to pet Miley and Joelle only to look up and see Mandy May looking down at me chewing her cud like what you doing on top of the round bale. How she gets her pregnant self up there I don't know but she does.


You should know..... Goats always find a way lol.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@Rancho Draco look at the girls now!!!! Also, do you have any updates on your girls?


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Exciting! I love seeing their bellies moving around. 

I do actually! I got some pics yesterday but I've been too busy to put a post together. I'll try to get it up today. I think Brownie just keeps getting bigger.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> @Dandy Hill Farm any updates on your gals?


Yes, and it's finally _good_ news!! I don't know everyone's due dates yet (need to calculate them still), but Lucy and Dottie are for sure preggo and I'm pretty sure Tilly is now as well. I'm not quite sure about Sugar yet, she will come into heat within the next few days if she didn't take though. I'm so, so, SO happy that they are finally settling!! I'm going to give most of the credit to @MellonFriend's outstanding song and the rest to Tater. 😘🤣 Soon, I'll update my breeding thread with more info and due dates, so stay tuned! 😁


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> I'm going to give most of the credit to @MellonFriend's outstanding song and the rest to Tater. 😘🤣


🤣🤣🤣 Glad it did the trick! I'm so excited for you! Hooray!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Yes, and it's finally _good_ news!! I don't know everyone's due dates yet (need to calculate them still), but Lucy and Dottie are for sure preggo and I'm pretty sure Tilly is now as well. I'm not quite sure about Sugar yet, she will come into heat within the next few days if she didn't take though. I'm so, so, SO happy that they are finally settling!! I'm going to give most of the credit to @MellonFriend's outstanding song and the rest to Tater. 😘🤣 Soon, I'll update my breeding thread with more info and due dates, so stay tuned! 😁


Yaayyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Exciting! I love seeing their bellies moving around.
> 
> I do actually! I got some pics yesterday but I've been too busy to put a post together. I'll try to get it up today. I think Brownie just keeps getting bigger.


Ohh very exciting!!!!!! Are we thinking twins or trips?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How exciting.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Well, with the new roof on kid room it's time to finish cleaning the inside and put down new bedding it looks pretty lonely now but in another 39 days it should be occupied. A check of the extra large doggie door shows that it's functional and ready. A nice days I pull the slide out and let them go in and out of their little run area.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> Well, with the new roof on kid room it's time to finish cleaning the inside and put down new bedding it looks pretty lonely now but in another 39 days it should be occupied. A check of the extra large doggie door shows that it's functional and ready. A nice days I pull the slide out and let them go in and out of their little run area.


Nice loolin kid room!! Wish I had one now lol.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Pics from this mornings feeding.
So today is 72 degrees!!!! It's been in the 30, ans now 72????? Why!!!! The girls are absolutely hot as can be!! And Sparrow is so over being preggo.....


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

I like having the kid room it makes it safer and easier. Most of the time I don't use the radiant heater I just use the heated barrels, but if we get weeks like the one in February last or when it was negative 24 in the milk room in the morning I turn that on. In fact I had seven kid that week and I actually had the room divided and for the first time I had adults in there and half the room cuz I had to in there and two in another stall and two in another style I had seven kids on that polar week.
If you ever build one that polycarbonate eating makes Great Windows. I've used it on my kid room and on the sunroom for the ladies I love to lay in it in bad weather especially when it's cold and they're really pregnant. It's amazing how warm that room stays in the winter time with the sun shining through that polycarbonate and I stuffed the eaves with the llama wool. In the summertime I can open the far door and the winds blow through and so it stays comfortable. I did have to replace the piece that I put in the ceiling the skylight didn't work the hail storms around here said not. And I learned that you need to put a board underneath the edge of that polycarbonate so nobody can scratch on it. I replaced it when I redid the roof and added a stall in between the sunroom and the chicken coop at the end of the sunroom.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Thanks. @Lil Boogie It's a bit eclectic, but most of it was built with reclaimed or found wood.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Ohh very exciting!!!!!! Are we thinking twins or trips?


I'm thinking trips but I'm horrible at guessing these things so I don't know. 😬😆


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> I'm thinking trips but I'm horrible at guessing these things so I don't know. 😬😆


Okay fair enough lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> Thanks. @Lil Boogie It's a bit eclectic, but most of it was built with reclaimed or found wood.


It looks great!!


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

When do y'all move Doe's to kidding area?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

double j said:


> When do y'all move Doe's to kidding area?


I let my does stay with the herd during the daytime and once it gets to be a week out from their delivery date, I start putting them in the stall at night only. If I notice during the day that a doe starts acting like she's in prelabor, then I'll put her in the stall.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> I let my does stay with the herd during the daytime and once it gets to be a week out from their delivery date, I start putting them in the stall at night only. If I notice during the day that a doe starts acting like she's in prelabor, then I'll put her in the stall.


Thanks


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

double j said:


> When do y'all move Doe's to kidding area?


I start putting my girls up 1 week from their due dates. I let my girls out in the day (as long as its nice out) and normally when they are two days from their due dates I leave them up because they normally just want to lay around lol......


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> I let my does stay with the herd during the daytime and once it gets to be a week out from their delivery date, I start putting them in the stall at night only. If I notice during the day that a doe starts acting like she's in prelabor, then I'll put her in the stall.


^^^^Agreed!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

MellonFriend said:


> I let my does stay with the herd during the daytime and once it gets to be a week out from their delivery date, I start putting them in the stall at night only. If I notice during the day that a doe starts acting like she's in prelabor, then I'll put her in the stall.


 This is what I do.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Pics from this morning 😍
Sparrow. Two weeks and 5 days to go😍

























Annie
















Casper. No udder pic....sorry lol.....

















Scarlett. This is the only two pics I got lol......


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Well, you can actually see the difference on sparrow. Start getting excited right? Boy Casper's looking wide.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> Well, you can actually see the difference non sparrow. Start getting excited right? Boy Casper's looking wide.


Oh I'm very excited! I know right? At first I thought Casper was only gonna have 1 but now I'm think otherwise 🙄😳😳.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

@Lil Boogie can you check the ad I just posted for one of my bucks and tell me if the photos are okay? It's hard to tell my phone.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> @Lil Boogie can you check the ad I just posted for one of my butts and tell me if the photos are okay? It's hard to tell my phone.


You mean bucks? Lol🤣🤣 Yes I will lol


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

So close! I'm so excited for baby pics. I need pictures of everyone else's kids to tide me over until Feb.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> So close! I'm so excited for baby pics. I need pictures of everyone else's kids to tide me over until Feb.


Haa lol😆😆. It is very close!!!😍. I'm realllyyyyy exited for Sparrow and Annies babies BUT, am VERY exited to see Scarletts babies!!! She just turned 3 this month and is going to be an FF in Feb. She would have already had kids before but she miscarried last year. So I'm very excited to see her babies!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Not much to update y'all on lol. All girls are hungry, ready to pop, and moody lol...... I'll (try) to get pics tomorrow or the day after. We had a really bad storm last night and are supposed to get 5 Inches of rain........😳


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> You mean bucks? Lol🤣🤣 Yes I will lol


You've got to love the voice typing between that and autocorrect you never know what's going to happen. It would be better if I proof read, but I'm often doing like right now I'm shutting the doors on my truck after loading so hopefully even this isn't full of errors.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> You've got to love the voice tythis. between that and autocorrect you never know what's going to happen. It would be better if I proof read, but I'm often doing like right now I'm shutting the doors on my truck after loading so hopefully even this isn't full of errors.


Autocorrect, why is it even a thing? In a lot of cases all it does is make things worse LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh auto correct, I hate it too.
That is why I recommend to re-read our comments before posting.

I have had it correct it so it is very naughty and not nice at times.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Oh auto correct, I hate it too.
> That is why I recommend to re-read our comments before posting.
> 
> I have had it correct it so it is very naughty and not nice at times.


I can't stand it LOL


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

It was starting to rain so I didn't have time to get a lot of good pics, but here are some lol

Sparrow is already getting a baby mama jiggly jiggly rear end lol...... I was taking a pic of her udder and then she bent down to pee and this is the pic I got LOL. Also, you can definitely tell her baby/babies is hanging pretty low lol. She now has sunken in hips all the time. Due Jan 16th!!

























Annie. I kinda got an udder pic? Lol.
Sparrow was looking into Annies soul LOL. Due Jan 29th

























_Casper. no good udder pic_.... She hates me so it's hard to get pics of her when she never turns her back to me lol. Due Feb 8th




















Finally we have Scarlett. She has the cutest little udder bump ever!!😍. Due Feb 11th


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@Dandy Hill Farm watcha think pall?😁😁


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> @Dandy Hill Farm watcha think pall?😁😁


I think you're gonna have a bunch of super cute kids running around your pastures pretty soon!! 😍😁


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> I think you're gonna have a bunch of super cute kids running around your pastures pretty soon!! 😍😁


I hope so!!😍😍😍. 19 more days until Sparrows due date!!!!!!! Haaa it's like waiting to get my birthday gifts LOL😆😆


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> I hope so!!😍😍😍. 19 more days until Sparrows due date!!!!!!! Haaa it's like waiting to get my birthday gifts LOL😆😆


Lucky you!! I have to wait about four more months until I get my birthday presents!! 🤣 You should be so thankful right now! 😋😂


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Lucky you!! I have to wait about four more months until I get my birthday presents!! 🤣 You should be so thankful right now! 😋😂


Oh trust me I'm thankful LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice babies in the way.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Nice babies in the way.


Yes!!!😍😍😍😍


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

@Lil Boogie I am so excited. With the abrupt and sad death of my AI girl Doll I am sad, but the people that I sold her half brother too contacted me 3 days ago and wanted to know if I wanted her half-brother back. Definitely! The good Lord sold my creep feeder that had been on Craigslist for 3 weeks Thursday night and I went and got him with exactly the right amount of money yesterday. Here is my My Enchanted Acres Leading Man son via AI Triple Share DL Leading Edge @DDFN
He is 3 weeks shy of a year old.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> @Lil Boogie I am so excited. With the abrupt and sad death of my AI girl Doll I am sad, but the people that I sold her half brother too contacted me 3 days ago and wanted to know if I wanted her half-brother back. Definitely! The good Lord sold my creep feeder that had been on Craigslist for 3 weeks Thursday night and I went and got him with exactly the right amount of money yesterday. Here is my My Enchanted Acres Leading Man son via AI Triple Share DL Leading Edge @DDFN
> He is 3 weeks shy of a year old.


Ohh that's so great!!!!! He is absolutely beautiful!! Congrats and I'm so happy for you!!!😍😍😍


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Got these to pics of Sparrow last night..... 15 more days to go!😍😍😍😍😍 You cant really tell but her rear end is the jigglyest thing ever! Sooooooo close to babies/baby!!! Her baby/babies have 100% dropped. Very active as well ...


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Ohh that's so great!!!!! He is absolutely beautiful!! Congrats and I'm so happy for you!!!😍😍😍


Thank you. He's not nearly as colorful as your boy, but I'm impressed for 11 months.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

You can definitely see she is hollowing out. I can tell you're a little bit excited. I gave my first shots of Vimco this afternoon so I'm getting closer. 
I went out to check on mine one more time boy have we gotten that abrupt weather change. It will be 50° colder feeling tonight. I had lots of little ones with their hair standing out. I'm a bit worried about Jenny because she's been sick.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> Thank you. He's not nearly as colorful as your boy, but I'm impressed for 11 months.


Color don't matter when you love an animal 🥰🥰🥰. Your welcome!! He sure is an amazing looking guy!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> You can definitely see she is hollowing out. I can tell you're a little bit excited. I gave my first shots of Vimco this afternoon so I'm getting closer.
> I went out to check on mine one more time boy have we gotten that abrupt weather change. It will be 50° colder feeling tonight. I had lots of little ones with their hair standing out. I'm a bit worried about Jenny because she's been sick.


Oh I'm definitely excited!!!

Ohh getting closer!!!! 

Do you have somewhere warm you could put Jenny and a companion? Just for tonight?


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

[QOUTE="Lil Boogie, post: 2578087, member: 52500"]
Oh I'm definitely excited!!!

Ohh getting closer!!!!

Do you have somewhere warm you could put Jenny and a companion? Just for tonight?
[/QUOTE]
She is just one of 13 young ones and there are 20 other yearling in adults in that pen I'm sure it's one big dog pile in the barn tonight or two cuz half of them might be in the sunroom and half of them in the stall either way I'm sure she'll be well surrounded


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> [QOUTE="Lil Boogie, post: 2578087, member: 52500"]
> Oh I'm definitely excited!!!
> 
> Ohh getting closer!!!!
> ...


She is just one of 13 young ones and there are 20 other yearling in adults in that pen I'm sure it's one big dog pile in the barn tonight or two cuz half of them might be in the sunroom and half of them in the stall either way I'm sure she'll be well surrounded
[/QUOTE]
Ohhh okay


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

It's just more stress when she hasn't been feeling well and you know how it is with goats.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> It's just more stress when she hasn't been feeling well and you know how it is with goats.


Oh trust me I know..


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww I can't wait for babies! Especially now that we are past the holidays! Last year we were kidding out between 12/30-1/1 and it was insane! Triplets = bottle babies, etc. lol. But I loved all of those babies so much and some ended up being really great show kids for my daughter  
We have 5 that are due between 2/14 and 2/25, so... still 6 weeks out for the first one who looks like she may end up having triplets again.
We have one due on the 17th, and I'm kind of hoping she will go early because we were hoping to attend a goat sale on 2/18 if there are any goats of interest in it lol 

We had a 6th doe that should have been due in a few weeks, but sadly she aborted early on. Didn't think she would get rebred, despite antibiotics, she kept coming back in heat every couple of weeks. Well last try was Thanksgiving day and so far she hasn't been back in heat! So I may do a blood test on her or see if our vet can ultrasound her. She gave my daughter her best show buck this past year so we are bummed, but if she is rebred she'd be due end of April. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

HoosierShadow said:


> Awww I can't wait for babies! Especially now that we are past the holidays! Last year we were kidding out between 12/30-1/1 and it was insane! Triplets = bottle babies, etc. lol. But I loved all of those babies so much and some ended up being really great show kids for my daughter
> We have 5 that are due between 2/14 and 2/25, so... still 6 weeks out for the first one who looks like she may end up having triplets again.
> We have one due on the 17th, and I'm kind of hoping she will go early because we were hoping to attend a goat sale on 2/18 if there are any goats of interest in it lol
> 
> We had a 6th doe that should have been due in a few weeks, but sadly she aborted early on. Didn't think she would get rebred, despite antibiotics, she kept coming back in heat every couple of weeks. Well last try was Thanksgiving day and so far she hasn't been back in heat! So I may do a blood test on her or see if our vet can ultrasound her. She gave my daughter her best show buck this past year so we are bummed, but if she is rebred she'd be due end of April. Fingers crossed!!


sounds like chaos and fun LOL

Hopefully she took!! That would be cool!! Do you have pics of the for sure bred does?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Today I trimmed Sparrows back leg hair for kidding! I trimmed it a little a couple weeks ago so I could watch her udder grow. Her udder has grown some in the last two days, her ligs are already gettin moshy, Rear is definitely starting to get a lot more puffy too. This morning and tonight she doesnt want to
come out of the barn.... Not even for grain lol. All she cares about is the hay surprisingly! She NEVER lets me touch her belly but now she loves it lol. So curious to see her udder and how many kids shell have!
Pics from tonight. 14 more days till her due date!

































A pic of Annoes udder. It has grown a LITTLE, not much at all though. Her teats have grown too. 27 more days till her due date si plenty of time to griw that udder









A bad pic of Casper as usual lol.. Sorry but no pics of Scarlett.. Casper has surprised me with how big her belly is. Maybe she will have 2🤔


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@Dandy Hill Farm 😍^^^^^


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Yay! Maternity haircuts! 💇‍♀️💈✂


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Oh getting close! Sparrows looking pretty big! I can’t remember, did we do guesses on how many yet?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Yay! Maternity haircuts! 💇‍♀️💈✂


Yes indeed lol


Goatastic43 said:


> Oh getting close! Sparrows looking pretty big! I can’t remember, did we do guesses on how many yet?


I think so? But I cant remember..


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Lil Boogie said:


> sounds like chaos and fun LOL
> 
> Hopefully she took!! That would be cool!! Do you have pics of the for sure bred does?


Thanks, she hasn't come back in heat so that is a really good sign since she was coming in every 2 weeks. We'd decided if she didn't breed we'd wait and send her to a friends buck for early fall kids and do some more antibiotics and treat for cysts. She's kidded twice before with no issues.

I don't have any pictures right now, but hopefully soon. The first one due looks so nasty where she can't control her bladder and her long tail hair was wiping it all over her. I was looking at pictures from last year and she is much bigger and deeper looking IMO and she had triplets, so I am praying she's just trying to full me and has normal size twins lol. 
I trimmed her tail hair with scissors, but the next nice day I need to give her a 'butt bath' and bring out the clippers. She gets her girl parts a bit raw, so I'm trying to keep her from getting scalded so applying diaper rash cream which she clearly doesn't like but it should help. 
My baby, Mindy is looking good, praying for twins, she had triplets last year and raised all 3 of her boys and they grew very well. She looks so silly where she digs in the molasses tub and has a dirty face lol.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Some very pregnant ladies in the sun one day last week.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

TripleShareNubians said:


> Some very pregnant ladies in the sun one day last week.


The one on the hay bale. 🤣


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Well this is happening


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

double j said:


> Well this is happening
> View attachment 218877


Omg   how far along is she?


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

K.B. said:


> Omg   how far along is she?


She still has 16 days


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

I seen the deed happen so I know her due day is the 19th. I've been trying to think if it could have happened earlier because she did have a 4 months old buckling in with her up til the day I put in the older buck in. I seen the older buck breed her and I seen the hunch. Could she have been bred 2 weeks earlier and still have stood for the older buck and even hunch?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

She might just be having some early goo. Is she acting off? How are her ligs? If you see long strings of goo then it might be happening real soon, but just a bit of discharge is normal.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> She might just be having some early goo. Is she acting off? How are her ligs? If you see long strings of goo then it might be happening real soon, but just a bit of discharge is normal.


That's true, but it still makes my heart jump into my throat sometimes when you see that or signs too soon. Here's hoping it is just early goo.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> Some very pregnant ladies in the sun one day last week.


Such pretty girls!!!!!😍😍😍


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

double j said:


> I seen the deed happen so I know her due day is the 19th. I've been trying to think if it could have happened earlier because she did have a 4 months old buckling in with her up til the day I put in the older buck in. I seen the older buck breed her and I seen the hunch. Could she have been bred 2 weeks earlier and still have stood for the older buck and even hunch?


That's just early goo. It's 100% normal. My Sparrow is already starting to have goo, too. She is 13 days from her due date


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

HoosierShadow said:


> Thanks, she hasn't come back in heat so that is a really good sign since she was coming in every 2 weeks. We'd decided if she didn't breed we'd wait and send her to a friends buck for early fall kids and do some more antibiotics and treat for cysts. She's kidded twice before with no issues.
> 
> I don't have any pictures right now, but hopefully soon. The first one due looks so nasty where she can't control her bladder and her long tail hair was wiping it all over her. I was looking at pictures from last year and she is much bigger and deeper looking IMO and she had triplets, so I am praying she's just trying to full me and has normal size twins lol.
> I trimmed her tail hair with scissors, but the next nice day I need to give her a 'butt bath' and bring out the clippers. She gets her girl parts a bit raw, so I'm trying to keep her from getting scalded so applying diaper rash cream which she clearly doesn't like but it should help.
> My baby, Mindy is looking good, praying for twins, she had triplets last year and raised all 3 of her boys and they grew very well. She looks so silly where she digs in the molasses tub and has a dirty face lol.


Well as soon as you get em, post em!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Such pretty girls!!!!!😍😍😍


Thank you. I'm starting to get a bit excited go to be honest with the cold weather coming on I almost wish they'd just wait a while and hold those babies so I don't have to deal with them or milk in the cold. But not as excited as you since you're right on top of yours, but I bet Gigi wishes she was coming as soon as yours. She's the red and white dough in the left front of the picture with the experimental on the round bale. She's a big doe anyway rocking it at 240+, but this pregnant she looks like a hot air balloon. I feel a bit sorry for her and Dee the red goat one of my two adult Boer/Kiko crossed, and Breeze is really getting huge.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> That's just early goo. It's 100% normal. My Sparrow is already starting to have goo, too. She is 13 days from her due date


Thanks, I'm thinking that too now. Sure did wake me up when I seen it this morning. She was lip curling and yawning, this morning. She's fine now tho no more goo.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> She might just be having some early goo. Is she acting off? How are her ligs? If you see long strings of goo then it might be happening real soon, but just a bit of discharge is normal.


It's getting hard to find her ligs but she still has them. She has dropped and hip bones are showing.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I'd keep a close eye on her, but she could just be showing signs early.🙂


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

double j said:


> It's getting hard to find her ligs but she still has them. She has dropped and hip bones are showing.
> View attachment 218882
> View attachment 218883


My doe Sparrow, you can hardly find her ligs. Last night I told her to wait 13 more days lol...


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Well today was C O L D. Sparrow is sooo over life lol... She is back to letting me pet her!!!! Yay! I know its because shes uncomfortable, im ready for her to be back to her 100% normal self so I can cuddle her and love on her❤


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Well today was C O L D. Sparrow is sooo over life lol... She is back to letting me pet her!!!! Yay! I know its because shes uncomfortable, im ready for her to be back to her 100% normal self so I can cuddle her and love on her❤


As hard as it is hopefully she holds on a few more days. Can't wait to see your kids


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Fern is doing ok today, still has some goo. Ligs are still hard to find but they are there. 15 days to due date.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

double j said:


> Fern is doing ok today, still has some goo. Ligs are still hard to find but they are there. 15 days to due date.


Can't wait to see her babies!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Goo can definitely make you stop in your tracks. My doe had some goo this morning, but she still has a little over 7 weeks to go and not unusual to start seeing some random goo months, weeks and days before 

I posted a thread in the waiting section on our girls since I tend to write a book lol! I didn't get pictures but I did get a random video when I went out to give them some hay and warm water.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@HoosierShadow ill go check out your thread!


----------



## Lucy's Goats (Apr 5, 2019)

Thanks for all the good info. My Saanen doe has us perplexed. She was bred 3 months ago. Then she went into heat so we bred her again 2 months ago. She went into heat again so we bred her a month ago. Now about a week later, she's in heat again. Was she ever bred? Can anybody explain what may be going on? Thanks


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Lucy's Goats said:


> Thanks for all the good info. My Saanen doe has us perplexed. She was bred 3 months ago. Then she went into heat so we bred her again 2 months ago. She went into heat again so we bred her a month ago. Now about a week later, she's in heat again. Was she ever bred? Can anybody explain what may be going on? Thanks


Well assuming your buck doesn't have any issues it could be that she cystic and needs cystorellin. It could be another health issue also, but this is common.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Lucy's Goats said:


> Thanks for all the good info. My Saanen doe has us perplexed. She was bred 3 months ago. Then she went into heat so we bred her again 2 months ago. She went into heat again so we bred her a month ago. Now about a week later, she's in heat again. Was she ever bred? Can anybody explain what may be going on? Thanks


Assuming there's nothing wrong with your buck. My first guess though there are other health issues the most common things is that the doe is cystic. A dose of cystorellin will usually take care of that.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Lucy's Goats said:


> Thanks for all the good info. My Saanen doe has us perplexed. She was bred 3 months ago. Then she went into heat so we bred her again 2 months ago. She went into heat again so we bred her a month ago. Now about a week later, she's in heat again. Was she ever bred? Can anybody explain what may be going on? Thanks


That's frustrating! Has she ever kidded before? Sounds like you might want to get a vet involved but I want to say if she has kidded before the protocol would be a round of antibiotics like LA200, and if she still cycles then she may be cystic. I have no experience with cysts in goats, but have read about it and it seems to be fairly common. 
We had a doe slip her pregnancy a while back, she was only about 5 weeks along, did antibiotics, then bred her back and she kept coming in heat every 2 weeks to the point I was ready to just give up and give her this kidding season off then treat her for cysts and send her to a friend to breed for fall kids. Then... Thanksgiving day she came in heat and buck is still here so she went in with him for the day. No signs of heat since then. It's definitely been a weird season.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Lucy's Goats said:


> Thanks for all the good info. My Saanen doe has us perplexed. She was bred 3 months ago. Then she went into heat so we bred her again 2 months ago. She went into heat again so we bred her a month ago. Now about a week later, she's in heat again. Was she ever bred? Can anybody explain what may be going on? Thanks


Hey there! It sounds like she isn't settling. But, some does will come in heat even if they are bred. It's weird, I know.. But I think what's going on is that she hasn't settled and is not bred.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Keep her calm, no stress and she should be ok and hopefully wait it out to full term.

Some get really messy from discharge late term and is normal.


----------



## Lucy's Goats (Apr 5, 2019)

HoosierShadow said:


> That's frustrating! Has she ever kidded before?


Yes, she has kidded before and had an easy delivery of a nice buckling last year. She was bred with the same buck.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

ThenTE="Lucy's Goats, post: 2579376, member: 41579"]
Yes, she has kidded before and had an easy delivery of a nice buckling last year. She was bred with the same buck.
[/QUOTE]
If she's healthy then like I said the most likely explanation is some sort of infection or she's cystic. You could do la like somebody suggested or pen g a good dose and get cystorellin to give her.
Good luck


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I have officially made waiting threads for all my girls bred! I'll be updating their threads but keep updating this thread, too. Go check em out!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Hey @Lil Boogie, I can't remember, do you have any plans to keep any of your does' kids this year?


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> I have officially made waiting threads for all my girls bred! I'll be updating their threads but keep updating this thread, too. Go check em out!


Everyone is looking good!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Everyone is looking good!


Thank you!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Hey @Lil Boogie, I can't remember, do you have any plans to keep any of your does' kids this year?


Well, my plans were to breed Casper to Wally, then keep a doeling. But since she's bred to Gizmo I'm not keeping any boys or girls outta her. Plus Idk what she's mixed with. I (might) be tempted to keep a really nice doeling outta Sparrow, but she'd have to be nice body wise. No plans to but I (might) if given an amazing doeling. On Scarlett, I might keep any doelings I get from her to keep them for a few months and see how they develop, or maybe even keep them till they become FFs. Definitely no boys from Scarlett unless it's just a striking guy with a good body. From Annie, I plan to keep a nice buckling, that is if she gives me a nice, level dude. I'll probably not keep any doelings from Annie unless it's really nice long body and level.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Sounds like a great plan!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Sounds like a great plan!


Hope so😁


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Well everyone was freezing their butts off today lol.... I'm about to post pics on the girls waiting threads if y'all wanna go check em out!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@TripleShareNubians how's all your girls doing?


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> @TripleShareNubians how's all your girls doing?


Good morning you're definitely getting close. Sorry I wasn't ignoring you I spent a very busy weekend. I always do peach on the first weekend of the month but it was so cold last weekend I deleted a week especially because I have a bunch of them too the 7th and 8th of February so I thought it would actually be good. So I did feet on them all which is always a project. I also gave cd&t and multimin 90 shots to the first nine. Then I did a lot of barn cleaning yesterday after church and dug the kidding stall down four more inches and brought in Rock. On days like that I wish I owned a tractor.
I took a picture of my first two that are due for you because you keep sharing udder photos. They are both approaching their second freshening. The brown is Bailey and she's due first on the 3rd and the black is of course Breeze and she is due on the 6th.
Neither one of them is even started to really feel yet so especially Breeze looks a little orange she has so much wood than capacity when she's full


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> Good morning you're definitely getting close. Sorry I wasn't ignoring you I spent a very busy weekend. I always do peach on the first weekend of the month but it was so cold last weekend I deleted a week especially because I have a bunch of them too the 7th and 8th of February so I thought it would actually be good. So I did feet on them all which is always a project. I also gave cd&t and multimin 90 shots to the first nine. Then I did a lot of barn cleaning yesterday after church and dug the kidding stall down four more inches and brought in Rock. On days like that I wish I owned a tractor.
> I took a picture of my first two that are due for you because you keep sharing udder photos. They are both approaching their second freshening. The brown is Bailey and she's due first on the 3rd and the black is of course Breeze and she is due on the 6th.


Sounds like a chore!!! Thank you for posting those!!! Breeze has an adorable little udder bump!!!😍😍


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Since there are more people on this thread I just had to share because it cracked me up😂


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> Since there are more people on this thread I just had to share because it cracked me up😂


Yep, sounds about right😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Yeah I feel my weekends up with chores since I get ready for the unending work of kidding season. I just have 3 weeks left till I have to function on very little sleep. I have nine goes due between the 3rd and the 8th one to the third one do the 6th and 7:00 do the 7th or the 8th give or take depending on nature.
I'm getting close to being able to be hopeful that my AI breeding is going to make it. I don'ttake anything for granted unfortunately anymore. But Breeze is bred to Kiatai (91EEE).
A son of the powerhouse and beautiful go 93EEEE Desert Willow KE CK Kalia. She was beautiful but her prodigy or better than she is and that's the testimony of a doe


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> Yeah I feel my weekends up with chores since I get ready for the unending work of kidding season. I just have 3 weeks left till I have to function on very little sleep. I have nine goes due between the 3rd and the 8th one to the third one do the 6th and 7:00 do the 7th or the 8th give or take depending on nature.
> I'm getting close to being able to be hopeful that my AI breeding is going to make it. And I'll take anything for granted unfortunately anymore. But Breeze is bred to Kiatai (91EEE).
> A son of the powerhouse and beautiful go 93EEEE Desert Willow KE CK Kalia. She was beautiful but her prodigy or better than she is and that's the testimony of a doe


You are gonna be flooded with babies!! What a beautiful doe and udder! Hope your AI makes it!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

@Lil Boogie so where's your thread for the one that's due first?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> @Lil Boogie so where's your thread for the one that's due first?


Sparrow is the one that's due first


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

TripleShareNubians said:


> A son of the powerhouse and beautiful go 93EEEE Desert Willow KE CK Kalia. She was beautiful but her prodigy or better than she is and that's the testimony of a doe


Golly dog, that's an amazing udder. 😮


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Pics of the bred does 😁
Sparrow _Might _ be in early labor. She's acting off today and I can't find her ligs but I'm betting she still has them. So we shall see! I'll be giving updates on Sparrow in her waiting thread.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

@Lil Boogie so I don't see any recent posts by you are you kidding?
I just had my day made by finding out that the American Dairy goat association genetics site is finally back up and running!! Woohoo!
I can't wait to check out my plan to breedings that I wasn't able to look at this year and had to just guess at.




__





Genetics Home







adgagenetics.org


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> @Lil Boogie so I don't see any recent posts by you are you kidding?
> I just had my day made by finding out that the American Dairy goat association genetics site is finally back up and running!! Woohoo!
> I can't wait to check out my plan to breedings that I wasn't able to look at this year and had to just guess at.
> 
> ...


Oh that's cool! I was just on ADGAs web last night😁


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Oh that's cool! I was just on ADGAs web last night😁


It would be great if they got their main side actually working right again and finished then maybe we could get actual results from milk tests and all those other things.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> It would be great if they got their main side actually working right again and finished then maybe we could get actual results from milk tests and all those other things.


It really would be..


----------

